# OFFICIAL Half-Wig Thread (Gallery & Info)



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

_(This is not a challenge)_

Hey Ladies,  I thought it would be a great idea if we had a designated home for our half-wig lovers to share pics and style recommendations.  I've been noticing a LOT of posts here and there from members interested in certain half wigs or tips about them so they can incorporate it into their protective styling rotation.  Especially with many of us transitioners, finding a half-wig that allows easy blending can be challenging.  Or, even if you simply need a new look for the weekend and want a different style real quick, these HW can sure come in handy.  I'm no half wig expert..I'm still getting my feet wet in that area, but I'm more than happy to share pics as I go along and I invite any of you who love them to also share your pics or faves in this thread that way we'll one spot to go to for everything half-wigs.  (Please include the name of the wig, the color and where you purchased it) HTH and HHG everyone!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I'll go first....I have braids now so unfortunately I won't have anymore for a litte while. I'm so sorry guys, I posted the pic and it was GIGANTIC!! (I don't know how to resize it either) I'll try to work on it when I get home; Here's the link to it in the meantime: 

http://www.hairwegrow-again.com/2009/12/half-wig-review-sensationnel-instant.html


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 10, 2009)

They are all in color 1B


Motown LG-28  This wig matches my hair to a "T". I got this from clairhair.com







This is a half wig I made using Kinky Straight hair that I bought from www.hisandhers.com
Tutorial on how I made it....http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wig-making/homeade-kinky-strai/









This is Outre Yasmine- I got it from Hairsisters.com







More pics here....http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wigshalf-wigs--lace/half-wigs/


I have found half wigs to be a great protective style, they allow me to keep up with my regimen, and they are a nice break from bunning. Most of the time I just wear my 1/2 wigs with a headband, but lately I have been blending them a little bit more. I always take the combs out and baby pin it on.


----------



## eyunka (Dec 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of styles, I don't have any tricks. I like the freetress brand the best. Its the closest to my hair texture and i like the combs in the inside










Milano













 Toronto


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

SelfStyled, what took you so long?  I was waiting for you girl!!!! LOL.  This is like your playground over here, lol.  

Alright Eyunka! Sounds good.


----------



## kandake (Dec 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Holding my spot......





How did I know you'd be in here.

I haven't been wearing my half wigs much lately.  But I intend to peek in and admire what you ladies are wearing.


----------



## briana87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread. I've been searching all over the forum for tips and info. So far I've found a lot of stuff that helps. The only thing I need now is a recommendation for a site that sells half wigs at a really good price. Most of the stores in my area only carry lacefronts.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

Half Wig lovers, incase you haven't already seen it, Hairsisters is still having that $1.99 promotion.  I think that's an awesome deal.  I placed an order for 2 wigs at $17.99 each and I only paid my $1.99 for shipping.  You know your girl was super happy!  So take advantage of the special if you order from them. www.hairsisters.com


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 10, 2009)

bayougirl, I've heard that blackhairspray.com was also a good spot to find half wigs, as well as hairsisters.com


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 10, 2009)

I took some pics of my wig. Not sure the pics are all that great though. I'll try to upload them later.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok ladies, here goes! I have more, but I don't want to take up too much space. I order most of my wigs from hairsisters, but I've also ordered a couple from ebonyonline. 

"Malibu Twist" by Glance Model Model (both pics)










"TM-153" by Modu Trading Co.





"LG-22" by Motown Tress





"Coconut Girl" by Freetress (both pics)









"Evony" by Outre





"Vanilla Girl" by Freetress





"Jessica" by Outre





"Angie" by Outre





"HZ-7029" by Sensationnel


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 10, 2009)

*Eyunka-* I love Milano girl -one of my favs.

*Smiley *your are so photogenic- I love that HZ7047- it looks gorgeous on you

*Kandake*- How are you wearing your hair these days?

*Loca* Where the pics at?

*Latoya*You look great in curls. I am holding you responible for my purchase of Outre Jewelry yesterday. Your pic sold me.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, SelfStyled!  Love it!

Off to check my FedEx shipping for my half wigs ....


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 10, 2009)

great thread but what about a whole wig? i cant leave anything out


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

That's fine too...sorry I left that out.

GREAT WIGS LADIES!!!!


----------



## kandake (Dec 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *Kandake*- How are you wearing your hair these days?



I flatiron it or let it airdry and do a caruso set.  But most of the time I wear it a ponytail with a swoop bang.  My ponytail is short but I don't care.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *Latoya*You look great in curls. I am holding you responible for my purchase of Outre Jewelry yesterday. Your pic sold me.


 
SS, In that case I really, really hope it works out for you.  Please post a pic when you get it.


----------



## camilla (Dec 10, 2009)

latoya,selfstyled AND eyunka U all did your thing!!!! _haute_^^^^avi  sensational HZ-7049 it was almost waist i cut it to bsl
VVV is curly sensational HZ-7047
both 17.99
will post more pics later


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 10, 2009)

Pictures of Carmen..she is a full cap wig. In the last pic I swooped it to the side and made a twisted kind of bun.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> Pictures of Carmen..she is a full cap wig. In the last pic I swooped it to the side and made a twisted kind of bun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

Oooh, the swoop is so cute on you!


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 10, 2009)

OT: Latoya28 your skin is RADIANT!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 10, 2009)

I love quik weaves especially when I am stretching my relaxer here are a few pics with me in my beloved monifa in  # 1 and the pic with me in the brown dress is grenada girl .. my daughter runs around the house in that one . but the outre moifa is a dream come true for me in all the thesse pics  I was at least 6 plus weeks post and they looked fab on me .


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> They are all in color 1B
> 
> 
> Motown LG-28 This wig matches my hair to a "T". I got this from clairhair.com
> ...


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 10, 2009)

eyunka said:


> Here are a couple of styles, I don't have any tricks. I like the freetress brand the best. Its the closest to my hair texture and i like the combs in the inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been trying to find something short like my hair. But the pickings are slim! So how do you guys act at work when people say... wow your hair is longer? I don't want to feel self-conscious I just want to leave my own hair alone for a while!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 10, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> I've been trying to find something short like my hair. But the pickings are slim! So how do you guys act at work when people say... wow your hair is longer? I don't want to feel self-conscious I just want to leave my own hair alone for a while!


 well I had a teacher at my child's school  ( white)  say to me "wow your hair grew over the weekend "  she was very rude with it aswell and I said with a smile "why thank you" and "I guess you do not watch Opera"


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 10, 2009)

Great thread ladies


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> I've been trying to find something short like my hair. But the pickings are slim! So how do you guys act at work when people say... wow your hair is longer? I don't want to feel self-conscious I just want to leave my own hair alone for a while!


 

I get that all the time...i joke with my co-workers and I say I switched up my Hat today!!! They start laughing and I can't help but giggle.  It's like a fun accessory...I get to match up my hair style with what I'm wearing or what I'm doing that day.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 10, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> I've been trying to find something short like my hair. But the pickings are slim! So how do you guys act at work when people say... wow your hair is longer? I don't want to feel self-conscious I just want to leave my own hair alone for a while!


 
This is what I was thinking as well. I don't want to have to get ignant, yes I said ignant, with anyone at work!  lol These folk at my job don't  have filters on their mouths, and when I respond in kind I'll be looked at as the ABW


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 10, 2009)

iaec06 said:


> SelfStyled said:
> 
> 
> > They are all in color 1B
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 10, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> Pictures of Carmen..she is a full cap wig. In the last pic I swooped it to the side and made a twisted kind of bun.


 

Ooh Carmen is C-U-T-E.....you must check out this YT video. 

This girl wears Carmen 10 different ways in the video- she is so creative

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgni_MmWt8c


----------



## briana87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> bayougirl, I've heard that blackhairspray.com was also a good spot to find half wigs, as well as hairsisters.com




Thank you! As soon as I finish my last final tomorrow I'm going to order one. I hope it won't take too long since this is the holidays and mail is a little slower.


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I don't necessarily mind people thinking it's a wig. I just don't want to seem pretentious. Sigh... I don't know.

I already freaked people out and then trained them by varying my hair style greatly from day to day. They are used to whatever they see... braid out, straight and down, french braids, straightened and pulled back, etc.

I have NOT had success with cutting my wigs. I just end up cutting the curls off at the bottom.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> Pictures of Carmen..she is a full cap wig. In the last pic I swooped it to the side and made a twisted kind of bun.



I ordered this same wig a week ago. Got it from favoritewigs.com for $18. I stopped by a BSS and they were selling it for $35.


----------



## teysmith (Dec 10, 2009)

hi, I just posted a new thread about my first halfwig that I just purchaced today..check it out and give me some advice on it please, if you may... It dont fit


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Dec 10, 2009)

So are these half wigs like clip in extensions? But without the seperate wefts? I was looking at the "hairdo" clip ins from jessica simpson cuz I'm tired of clipping in everything everyday I wanted one big pretty style.


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait to add pics of my halfwigs!


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 10, 2009)

The first 1 is beverly Johnson MHW 18
The second is mono pam and I forgot the brand name


----------



## mizzy247 (Dec 10, 2009)

I made my own half wig and I'm having the hardest time finding someone to style it for me. Someone please chime in. I'm in the bay area. I have called all the African American shops even ones I have been to and they all say no no no we don't do wigs/half wigs. PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is a close up of the beverly johnson  that I posted previous. ( I hate this pic) I was caught off guard and the closeness of the camera makes me appear bigger than I am. Also it dont help that it was a celebration party and needless to say I had too many


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my Vanilla Girl...





I have 2 more..I will take some pics tonite and upload them here..


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 10, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> So are these half wigs like clip in extensions? But without the seperate wefts? I was looking at the "hairdo" clip ins from jessica simpson cuz I'm tired of clipping in everything everyday I wanted one big pretty style.


 Think Oprah wig...u see how she used (snd still does)to wear that wig and leave just a lil bit of her natural ahir line out...same thing exactly...so its like a weave in a sense but instead of doing all that sewing..u can just slap it on and off as you please...
I wear mines on bad hair days..I am sooooo glad i discovered them!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

acooks143 said:


> Here is a close up of the beverly johnson that I posted previous. ( I hate this pic) I was caught off guard and the closeness of the camera makes me appear bigger than I am. Also it dont help that it was a celebration party and needless to say I had too many


 
Love the wig!


----------



## Leesh (Dec 10, 2009)

eyunka said:


> Here are a couple of styles, I don't have any tricks. I like the freetress brand the best. Its the closest to my hair texture and i like the combs in the inside
> 
> Didn't want to quote all the Pics, But Lady these wigs look just like Your real hair, Dang!  I would not have known the difference had You not told Us!  They all look really nice!


----------



## Leesh (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> _(This is not a challenge)_
> 
> Hey Ladies, I thought it would be a great idea if we had a designated home for our half-wig lovers to share pics and style recommendations. I've been noticing a LOT of posts here and there from members interested in certain half wigs or tips about them so they can incorporate it into their protective styling rotation. Especially with many of us transitioners, finding a half-wig that allows easy blending can be challenging. Or, even if you simply need a new look for the weekend and want a different style real quick, these HW can sure come in handy. I'm no half wig expert..I'm still getting my feet wet in that area, but I'm more than happy to share pics as I go along and I invite any of you who love them to also share your pics or faves in this thread that way we'll one spot to go to for everything half-wigs. (Please include the name of the wig, the color and where you purchased it) HTH and HHG everyone!


 
I would have loved to join in, but this is only for Half Wigs right, I have been doing a Mini-Challenge for about 4 Months with a Growth Aid and I am wearing cornrowns under Whole-Wigs though. But I must say they are Cute! LOL!


----------



## fayth601 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi members, 

 I'm a newbie. I don't have any pics of any of the half-wigs I have worn but I have a link that I wanted to share. This integrated system is something I plan on ordering because I thought it would help me get an updo. This past summer I wanted to wear a high bun or top bun, sorry I don't know the technical term but my hair may have been too short so I didn't even attempt it. I think with this unit I will be able to pull it off http://www.mslola.com/store/integrated.html

I plan on clipping it in. 

I hope that I didn't break any rules by posting the link.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 10, 2009)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Great thread ladies


 
  So timely!  OP, you've read my mind.  When I get my first half-wig, I'll post.   

SelfStyled, yours are so beautiful!

Subscribing.


----------



## Leesh (Dec 10, 2009)

fayth601 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I'm a newbie. I don't have any pics of any of the half-wigs I have worn but I have a link that I wanted to share. This integrated system is something I plan on ordering because I thought it would help me get an updo. This past summer I wanted to wear a high bun or top bun, sorry I don't know the technical term but my hair may have been too short so I didn't even attempt it. I think with this unit I will be able to pull it off http://www.mslola.com/store/integrated.html
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Thats very interesting, Thanks for the Info!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 11, 2009)

Self Styled I have seen so many awesome half wigs 4rm you lately in these threads.

That kinky straight one is fiyah!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 11, 2009)

Excellent thread ladies. I love half wigs as a protective style, but my leave out hair broke off. How are you ladies making sure it doesn't break or do you not leave any out and use a headband?


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 11, 2009)

I alternate my protective styling options regularly opting for weaves and braids as well.  Also, when i do rock the half wigs, as soon as I get home I take that hat off immediately, lol.  I always massage the area that was out and give it some extra TLC at night with JBCO and whatever moisture it needs.  When i do my DC, I pay extra attention to those areas as well. I think the key overall is balance, try not to over do it as best possible. HTH.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 11, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Ooh Carmen is C-U-T-E.....you must check out this YT video.
> 
> This girl wears Carmen 10 different ways in the video- she is so creative
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgni_MmWt8c


 
ohhh she worked it out!! I see she puts her in a side bun too..



DigitalRain said:


> I ordered this same wig a week ago. Got it from favoritewigs.com for $18. I stopped by a BSS and they were selling it for $35.


 
Yeah the BSS can charge way more than getting them online. With shipping a wig can cost 22.00 or 23.00.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, I gotta check that out!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone ever have to deal with the wig tangling at the nape? How do you overcome that? I thought of cutting out the bottom track, but I am not sure if that will help...


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 12, 2009)

msdr said:


> Excellent thread ladies. I love half wigs as a protective style, but my leave out hair broke off. How are you ladies making sure it doesn't break or do you not leave any out and use a headband?


 
I don't leave any hair out because I don't want to have to constantly manipulate the hair, but even with this I find that I'm having to gel my edges down more often than I want to. I'm going to have to invest in a few full wigs.


----------



## Abibi (Dec 12, 2009)

bayougirl318 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I've been searching all over the forum for tips and info. So far I've found a lot of stuff that helps. The only thing I need now is a recommendation for a site that sells half wigs at a really good price. Most of the stores in my area only carry lacefronts.


 
 try the clearance section of best hairworld.com


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 12, 2009)

msdr said:


> Anyone ever have to deal with the wig tangling at the nape? How do you overcome that? I thought of cutting out the bottom track, but I am not sure if that will help...


 
Ms. Dezi on You Tube recommended Wet & Wavy spray to get the tangles out easily.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 12, 2009)

Whole wigs are fine for this thread also...sorry I didn't mention that.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 12, 2009)

msdr said:


> Excellent thread ladies. I love half wigs as a protective style, but my leave out hair broke off. How are you ladies making sure it doesn't break or do you not leave any out and use a headband?



The front of my hair didnt break but I dont leave any out. I use a headband. It's kinda boring but I dont see any breakage at the front. Also make sure you take the combs out that could be a reason for the breakage. Use pins instead.


----------



## CocoBunny (Dec 13, 2009)

acooks143 said:


> The first 1 is beverly Johnson MHW 18
> The second is mono pam and I forgot the brand name


 
I like and have worn the BJ MHW line.  Looks and feels great.  Looks great on you too!


----------



## angaliquew (Dec 13, 2009)

Sepia  H-Nicki  (1B half-wig-human)


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 13, 2009)

^^^^^^BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 13, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> SS, In that case I really, really hope it works out for you.  Please post a pic when you get it.



I love your wigs!! I love the curls... especially the Evony! I must purchase them.


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 13, 2009)

CocoBunny said:


> I like and have worn the BJ MHW line. Looks and feels great. Looks great on you too!


 

Thanks! Yeah it does really well for about 2 wks then the tangles start. I just rinse with some fabric softner which was recommended by someone on the board and it worked perfect.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is the half wig that I wear. I know the style of it is called Love but I am not sure what the brand is. If anyone wants to know I will try to find out. I've had it for a few months now. 












http://img205.imageshack.us/i/maddy002.jpg/


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 13, 2009)

great thread ladies! A while back, I purchased my first half wig, Sophia Girl by Freetresses and this past Thursday I finally got a chance to try it out. It looked horrible on me for some reason. I plan on purchasing 1/2 new half wigs for Christmas, straight styles, and trying my luck with them.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 13, 2009)

love it!!!!!!!!!! where did u get that one from?





angaliquew said:


> Sepia H-Nicki (1B half-wig-human)


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 13, 2009)

HZ-7052




FM-104




Both from hairsister.com


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 13, 2009)

DigitalRain said:


> I ordered this same wig a week ago. Got it from favoritewigs.com for $18. I stopped by a BSS and they were selling it for $35.


 
Did they have good customer service?


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 13, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> HZ-7052
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love, love, love these sweetie! I would love to purchase two in both styles just shoulder length. If anyone knows of any brand/model of these two styles in should length please let me know.
tia,
tishee


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 13, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> HZ-7052
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, girl those look great on you!  Your blending is on point! Very nice.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 13, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> love, love, love these sweetie! I would love to purchase two in both styles just shoulder length. If anyone knows of any brand/model of these two styles in should length please let me know.
> tia,
> tishee


 maybe you could just trim them both down to shoulder length...


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 14, 2009)

angaliquew said:


> Sepia H-Nicki (1B half-wig-human)


 


asummertyme said:


> HZ-7052
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love these!! You ladies are rocking it...I got a few new wigs so I will try and post some pics this week.


----------



## angaliquew (Dec 14, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> love it!!!!!!!!!! where did u get that one from?



I got it from a beauty supply store out here.  I just bought a new one from the same store but it doesn't feel/look the same as my old one although the tags are the same in both wigs. I guess I can't expect them to be exactly the same...


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 14, 2009)

I gotta start going to my local Bss stores...


----------



## halee_J (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for a starting this thread OP!  I feel like I've discovered a whole new world! I had no idea how much diversity there was. This thread has given me the balls to buy a half wig. I always felt intimidated by them 'cause I thought there was more 'fuss' involved with install and styling and i'm stylistically (probably not a word) challanged . When I read through yesterday I was like whaaaat ???!!!just put on a headband and go?!!!!I'm on it!  so yesterday I bought this one:











FreeTress Fresno Girl. I really like it.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 17, 2009)

very cute!





halee_J said:


> Thank you so much for a starting this thread OP!  I feel like I've discovered a whole new world! I had no idea how much diversity there was. This thread has given me the balls to buy a half wig. I always felt intimidated by them 'cause I thought there was more 'fuss' involved with install and styling and i'm stylistically (probably not a word) challanged . When I read through yesterday I was like whaaaat ???!!!just put on a headband and go?!!!!I'm on it!  so yesterday I bought this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread inspired me to order some wigs yesturday. I've been wearing this full wig one all week, but I gave it bangs. Here's how it looked originally: Bali Girl Freetress 









I cut the side swoop into some bangs, this was how it looked Saturday: My hairline was showing a lil in this first 1 so I will have to watch that.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the half wig that I wear alot..Emily by Outre


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 17, 2009)

^That is cute. Frisky, I ordered the Carmen, you had on with my backup Bali Girls.

I hope I like it.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 17, 2009)

How well do the half-wigs stay put? I'm scared of it falling off lol


----------



## kandake (Dec 17, 2009)

amerAKAn_dream said:


> How well do the half-wigs stay put? I'm scared of it falling off lol



I live in Chicago aka the windy city.  I've never had any problems with my wigs.  

I would also like to add that I don't use the combs in the back of the wig and I don't use any pins in the back either.  I just use the front combs.  And if it has a drawstring or an adjustable strap, I'll tighten those.

I'm not suggesting that you do this, I just want to give you an idea.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted a fullcap wig to keep from having to manipulate my edges so much so I picked this one up from the bss...Freetress Lisbon Girl.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to get this wig. HW-219 Half Wig by Bev Johnson on www.especiallyyours.com for $27.20

Any ladies have this wig?  Or purchased from this site?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 19, 2009)

You ladies make me want to go to my local bss and get a Outre Gladys wig..But Im so scared bc the back of my hair is so weak..I wore full wigs for almost a yr and just recently stopped and started to wear my natural hair..Its been different..


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 19, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> I want to get this wig. HW-219 Half Wig by Bev Johnson on www.especiallyyours.com for $27.20
> 
> Any ladies have this wig?  Or purchased from this site?


this is cute! I have been eyeing this wig, too.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^whats the item number on this wig. im trying to find it on the site.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 19, 2009)

Item#: W5136


----------



## Bianna125 (Dec 19, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> I want to get this wig. HW-219 Half Wig by Bev Johnson on www.especiallyyours.com for $27.20
> 
> Any ladies have this wig?  Or purchased from this site?



I have that one!  I will post pics in a sec.


----------



## Bianna125 (Dec 19, 2009)

I like this wig.  I dont blend it very often because I got a 2 instead of a 4, so my hair doesn't blend perfectly.  Anyway, I think Beverly Johnson makes pretty good wigs!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^ Is the wig very shiny? How many combs does it have?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Bianna125 (Dec 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> ^^^ Is the wig very shiny? How many combs does it have?
> tia,
> tishee



it has 1 comb in the front and one in the back.  no drawstring.  it is kinda shiny, but some cornstarch takes the shine away pretty well.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for sharing those pics.  I was thinking of getting a 1 or 1b.  That's a good tip about the cornstarch.  You dip it in water and cornstarch and let it dry?


----------



## Missi (Dec 20, 2009)

great thread but it has way too many non-pic post (like this one. lol) and quotes of ppls hair just to say how pretty. 3-5 quote re-posts of the same persons pic is too much. Majority of pg 8 is nothin but  quotes....dont mean to be mean just wanna see only pics of wigs along with their brand and names


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2009)

my halfwig
its a sensationnel I got it from blackhairspray.com I just looked on there and they dont have it anymore.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 20, 2009)

angaliquew said:


> Sepia H-Nicki (1B half-wig-human)


 
Angaliquew, I NEED this half-wig in my life.    Did you get this online?  Please share.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, y'all I need help.  I just got my "Keya" wig from Outre LAWD I look like:








I will be back with some real pics that you all can see.  HELP!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, here is the pic.  Don't laugh too hard 











My DH likes it.   He is running around like 

I am going to go have him cut about 3-4 inches off right now.

How do I make it not so, so ...what is the word...BIG?!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 20, 2009)

Lady E- hey mama whassup?  The cornstarch trick...put a dab on your hands and run your hands over the wig. The CS will soak up the shine.

Taz- I think that wig looks GREAT on you- your DH sounds too cute. Mine cracks me up because he always takes note on how much I groom my wigs. And he says it in this voice like he is talking to the girls here...he is so crazy. 

Ok- back to the problem. I would rock that Keya with no problem, but since this is your first half wig, I can see how you might be overwhelmed.  You definitely can cut down on the density, if you feel it is too much. I will try to explain, and I know I saw a YT on this recently.  Basically you will take some hair scissors and your are going to reach into the wig and cut a few track right at the base of where they are sewn into. Make sure you keep the density even and you should be fine.

Here is the YT 
http://www.youtube.com/user/thomasadrianna?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/47/_g10Eg8sLfs
Starts at about 2:15


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 20, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, here is the pic. Don't laugh too hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like it!!! Big hair is something you have to get used to..I ordered me two big hair wigs and I probably won't wear them to work..just on the weekends but if I think I look hot in them, I will rock them whenever I feel like it hahaha...


----------



## Bianna125 (Dec 20, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> Thank you for sharing those pics.  I was thinking of getting a 1 or 1b.  That's a good tip about the cornstarch.  You dip it in water and cornstarch and let it dry?



To be honest, I dont have a problem with the shine of most wigs.  But I heard from Muffin is my lovers on You Tube, that if you take a tiny bit of cornstarch in your hands and rub in on the dry hair, it cuts down on the shine.  Hope this helps!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2009)

I Just Purchased 2 Full Caps, to get me through this Terrible Winter Weather......Now Ya'll Got me Looking at Half's. 

Thanks Self-Styled.  Gurrll....You know you are the Wig Diva!

_*off to look at blackhairspray.com*_erplexed


----------



## taz007 (Dec 20, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Taz- I think that wig looks GREAT on you- your DH sounds too cute. Mine cracks me up because he always takes note on how much I groom my wigs. And he says it in this voice like he is talking to the girls here...he is so crazy.
> 
> Ok- back to the problem. I would rock that Keya with no problem, but since this is your first half wig, I can see how you might be overwhelmed.  You definitely can cut down on the density, if you feel it is too much. I will try to explain, and I know I saw a YT on this recently.  Basically you will take some hair scissors and your are going to reach into the wig and cut a few track right at the base of where they are sewn into. Make sure you keep the density even and you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you. 
Great video.  Fabulous tips as always!! Off to trim the wig...


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## halee_J (Dec 21, 2009)

Bliss806 said:


>


 
That looks so nice on you! What brand is that?


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 21, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, here is the pic. Don't laugh too hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is very cute, but I love big hair!


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 21, 2009)

halee_J said:


> That looks so nice on you! What brand is that?




That is Born Free brand Style Love. It's actually a Demi Cap.


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 21, 2009)

This half-wig thread was so inspirational because I was getting called "Slickback" and I needed some wigs to help me and my appearance especially being single.  Thanks to the lady that recommended favorite wigs.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my very first HW! By Bobbi Boss, It's a mono lace cap G, in 1B/30. Got it from the BSS for $19.99.

hmmmm, i like it, but it is verrrrrrrrry shiny and verrrrrrry smooth (the pictures dont have flash so it doesn't seem like it, but trust me, it's EXTREMELY shiny ). Im having a hard time blending with my 14-weeks-post edges, even with a fresh rollerset  I find myself just wearing it to run errands on the weekends, when I can keep my hat on the whole time.

I think, instead of buying up a bunch of synthetics (as was my original frenzied plan) I'll save my $$$ and get a human-hair one. I'm just extra self-conscious wearing this. Maybe I gotta let it grow on me.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 21, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, here is the pic. Don't laugh too hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nothing funny about this!  It looks great!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 21, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> This is my very first HW! By Bobbi Boss, It's a mono lace cap G, in 1B/30. Got it from the BSS for $19.99.
> 
> hmmmm, i like it, but it is verrrrrrrrry shiny and verrrrrrry smooth (the pictures dont have flash so it doesn't seem like it, but trust me, it's EXTREMELY shiny ). Im having a hard time blending with my 14-weeks-post edges, even with a fresh rollerset  I find myself just wearing it to run errands on the weekends, when I can keep my hat on the whole time.
> 
> I think, instead of buying up a bunch of synthetics (as was my original frenzied plan) I'll save my $$$ and get a human-hair one. I'm just extra self-conscious wearing this. Maybe I gotta let it grow on me.


 
I think it looks great on you! Have you tried putting a little powder on it to take away some of the shine? This is why I usually wear textured styles...the shine is not as noticeable and it's a little easier to blend your hair with it. Anyway, I think you made a great choice! You really do look like the Barbie in your siggy


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^thanks! i think I'll purchase some baby powder or cornstarch on my way home today


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup- what Latoya said. I think it looks really cute on you btw. I have found only one synthetic half wig that is not shiny at all- and it is a half wig. I have pics in my fotki if you want to see it(Motown LG 28). One other tip to remove shine, soak the wig in the tub with a little shampoo and a little vinegar, soak for about 30 min, squeeze out the exces water, and the towel dry, and let it hang or lay it on a dry towel. When it's dry, most if not all of shininess should be gone. I have done this- and it works like a charm.

I tend to stick with wavy or textured wigs too because they are not as shiny. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 21, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> This is my very first HW! By Bobbi Boss, It's a mono lace cap G, in 1B/30. Got it from the BSS for $19.99.
> 
> hmmmm, i like it, but it is verrrrrrrrry shiny and verrrrrrry smooth (the pictures dont have flash so it doesn't seem like it, but trust me, it's EXTREMELY shiny ). Im having a hard time blending with my 14-weeks-post edges, even with a fresh rollerset  I find myself just wearing it to run errands on the weekends, when I can keep my hat on the whole time.
> 
> I think, instead of buying up a bunch of synthetics (as was my original frenzied plan) I'll save my $$$ and get a human-hair one. I'm just extra self-conscious wearing this. Maybe I gotta let it grow on me.


 
I was waiting for your post barbie83  I like it!  took me a few days and some customization till my HW felt like my own and not 'wiggy'


----------



## Dannibear86 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you ladies...I read this entire thread the  other day and got so excited about all the different possibilities for protective styling that I went out and bought 2 yesterday . They are both Outre one is Emily and the other is Kendis. I'm going to have to customize Emily because she looks really "wiggy" right now but I will make it work. 


Then today the PJ in me came out and I took advantage of the lowered shipping through hair sisters and savebeauty and got 3 more lol. 

I bought Marbella girl from  savebeauty for 11.99 plus shipping 
I bought Outre -Shakra ( 17.99) and Freetress-Coconut Girl (19.99) from Hairsisters

Between the recommendations and pictures from you guys and the ladies on YT, I just couldn't resist.  

 I will post pics when I get them


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 22, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Ok ladies, here goes! I have more, but I don't want to take up too much space. I order most of my wigs from hairsisters, but I've also ordered a couple from ebonyonline.



Girl I need to get on your level!  All your half wigs look great.  You are like the queen of blending.  :notworthy

Teach me!!! LOL.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 22, 2009)

Sabina by Outre


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 23, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Lady E- hey mama whassup? The cornstarch trick...put a dab on your hands and run your hands over the wig. The CS will soak up the shine.


  Thanks for the tip!  I love this thread.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 23, 2009)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Girl I need to get on your level! All your half wigs look great. You are like the queen of blending. :notworthy
> 
> Teach me!!! LOL.


 
Thanks girl, but I very rarely leave any hair out when I wear half wigs. My edges are very thin and delicate so I usually just slick them back and put on a headband.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 23, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Yup- what Latoya said. I think it looks really cute on you btw. I have found only one synthetic half wig that is not shiny at all- and it is a half wig. I have pics in my fotki if you want to see it(Motown LG 28). *One other tip to remove shine, soak the wig in the tub with a little shampoo and a little vinegar, soak for about 30 min, squeeze out the exces water, and the towel dry, and let it hang or lay it on a dry towel. When it's dry, most if not all of shininess should be gone.* I have done this- and it works like a charm.
> 
> I tend to stick with wavy or textured wigs too because they are not as shiny. Let us know how it works out for you.



Wow, I've never heard of that one! I'll definitely be trying that. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 24, 2009)

The first one is Leela by Outre in a 1b. The 2nd one is "Polly" in a 1B also by Outre. I'm natural and these are pretty good if you're natural or doing a stretch with a relaxer. 

I did product reviews on each of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1yOs5pRBRI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQZXSC_IQeQ


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 24, 2009)

eyunka said:


> Here are a couple of styles,



Heeey "E".  Thought about you the other day wondering how you are hanging in there!!!!!  Miss you girl.

LL


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 24, 2009)

*Okay, so I tried on my first half wig today while out shopping with my girl.  I am SO hooked, ladies.  Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU for hipping me to this protective style.  I am so excited about the possibility of baggying up under one of these bad boys.  Talk about double duty.  Looking good on top, and nurturing on the bottom, woooooo whoooo!!!!!!

Okay, so I'm broke, right, but I wrote down the two that I tried on and am online now seeing if I can find them a little less on e-Bay or wherever.  If I can't; at least I have the information.  The two I tried on are:

Sensationnel, Instant Weave Lace Top, #2, Style HZ T004, $22,00, hand tied.   

I love, love this wig.  As beautiful as this pic is it does it no justice.







Mono Pam, Empress Weave, H1, $34.99, a long wig, wet/wavy look (IMO).  My girl said this one is actually just like my hair (funny, love my hair, didn't like the wig; looked too phony to me).  Even the clerk said she likes it because she "likes big hair".  Since it more naturally matches my hair I am sure I will get this wig and it will grow on me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meanwhile, I will mark and keep an eye on this thread.

I am seeing I go for half wigs that are at least as long as my hair (which is even with the bra strap across my back for now).  Just don't see need in getting one shorter (reserve the right to change my mind).  Being the PJ that I am I am sure I will be adding HWJ to the list.  Me wanting to do things right will want the styrofoam head for EACH wig I buy.  What about you ladies?  How do YOU store your wigs?

Hugz, I'm SO excited.

LL*


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Dec 25, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> This is the half wig that I wear alot..Emily by Outre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I ask what color you get? The colors of your 1/2 wigs looks close to my own...thanks


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Dec 25, 2009)

my new favorite toy. Outre Yasmine


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 25, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been MIA for a while but I'm so happy to see how successful this thread has turned out to be.  I can't stress what a great option half wigs can be in our protective styling rotation.  Keep the photos coming...as for me, I got a couple wigs from hairsisters.com and a couple from my local BSS store, so I'll be sharing them here and on my hair blog. I just need to wrap up '09 (been super busy), lol.  Happy Hair Growth ladies!!!!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried my hand at half wigs while I was pregnant & destroyed the edges of my hair. Knowing what I now know, I'm going to try again. I'm natural but have a lot of heat damage so I'm going to go from BSL to maybe APL or my shoulders. These will be great for protective styling, I think.

Thanks ladies for sharing! Some of these curly/textured wigs are calling my name!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 25, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Yup- what Latoya said. I think it looks really cute on you btw. I have found only one synthetic half wig that is not shiny at all- and it is a half wig. I have pics in my fotki if you want to see it(Motown LG 28). One other tip to remove shine, soak the wig in the tub with a little shampoo and a little vinegar, soak for about 30 min, squeeze out the exces water, and the towel dry, and let it hang or lay it on a dry towel. When it's dry, most if not all of shininess should be gone. I have done this- and it works like a charm.
> 
> I tend to stick with wavy or textured wigs too because they are not as shiny. Let us know how it works out for you.


 
SelfStyled, thank you for the tip!

I ordered my first half wig today on sale for $14.97!!!!!!! I guess I'm gifting it to myself for Xmas. 








https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vi...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate

HZ 7010 in color 1B. I'll be back with a follow-up on how I like it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice half wig!


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 29, 2009)

LadyPikliz said:


> SelfStyled, thank you for the tip!
> 
> I ordered my first half wig today on sale for $14.97!!!!!!! I guess I'm gifting it to myself for Xmas.
> 
> ...




OOH! This one has received tons of really good reviews. More than a few posters on hairsisters, blackhairspray, and youtube have said it's the best HW they've bought. Please do tell how you like it, and post lots of pics!


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Dec 29, 2009)

How do you ladies care for the wig itself when you're not wearing it? Does it need to be washed or does it just go back in the bag? I'd like to try this as a protective style but I'm afraid of messing up the wig from not knowing how to take care of it.
One more thing, are there any vids of how to install a half wig? Like how to get good blending and what not?


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 31, 2009)

LovinLocks said:


> *Okay, so I tried on my first half wig today while out shopping with my girl. I am SO hooked, ladies. *
> *Sensationnel, Instant Weave Lace Top, #2, Style HZ T004, $22,00, hand tied. *




*Okay, okay, so I did it.  I got my first two halfs this morning!!!  Too bad I ain't going nowhere tonight.*


*Mono Pam, Empress Weave, H1, $34.99, a long wig, wet/wavy look (IMO). My girl said this one is actually just like my hair (funny, love my hair, didn't like the wig) . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/QUOTE]

I got the Mono Pam and I'll show you the other when I get back from the Y.  So excited.  Wonder what "I" will look like in 'em.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 31, 2009)

Im so mad..I buy all of my wigs in a 4/30...I rinsed my hair dark brown to cover my greys and now it looks black..so now none of my wigs match my hair!!!! now i have to wait for this crap to wash out..smh


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 31, 2009)

*SkolarStar* said:


> How do you ladies care for the wig itself when you're not wearing it? Does it need to be washed or does it just go back in the bag? I'd like to try this as a protective style but I'm afraid of messing up the wig from not knowing how to take care of it.
> One more thing, are there any vids of how to install a half wig? Like how to get good blending and what not?


 

I just keep mine back in the bag it came in and I place the wigs in that net that it came in as well.  I only use the synthetic wigs so I do not wash them...once they get a hot mess, I just toss them.  They last me a good amount of months with the measures of care that I've been taking.  So far so good!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 31, 2009)

LovinLocks said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> *Okay, okay, so I did it. I got my first two halfs this morning!!! Too bad I ain't going nowhere tonight.*
> 
> ...


 
I got the Mono Pam and I'll show you the other when I get back from the Y. So excited. Wonder what "I" will look like in 'em. [/QUOTE]


OOOh!  Can't wait to see the pics!! Welcome to the half-wig club!!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 31, 2009)

I just bought Outre's Tammy today, she's big and fabulous, l love her and I still have the 2 Polly HWs on the way that I ordered.

ETA:  Check out album in profile to see pics of Tammy


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy 2010 ladies.  Here's LL in her FIRST of many half-wig:






Whatcha think???  I am having fun today.  Been taking self-pics, blogging and everything.  Next is the other one I purchased .

P.S.  This is the Vanessa - Fashion Hair by Fifth Avenue Collection; mono PAM; Express weave (true blend thin skin).  www.vanessahair.com, color no. 1.


----------



## LittleMissScientist (Jan 1, 2010)

Your HW looks very natural, LovinLocks!

I just got Tammy and I seriously LOVE this HW. Very light, soft, natural looking and easy to blend. It looks JUST like a braidout on blowdried hair. Will be back w/ pics in a bit!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 1, 2010)

LittleMissScientist said:


> . It looks JUST like a braidout on blowdried hair. Will be back w/ pics in a bit!



Uuh uu huuh, can't wait to see.  Hope you post it today/nite.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 1, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Happy 2010 ladies. Here's LL in her FIRST of many half-wig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Work it LL. It looks great on you. I wish my BSS's sold the Pam.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies. Now that my braids are out, I could _finally _try on some of the wigs that I bought online and at the BSS.  This is Outre Jessica. I love it. I also have more pics of it on the blog www.hairwegrow-again.com









*Update: Ok, I see the pics aren't showing. Well, as usual, I always have issues uploading pics...click HERE to see them.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2010)

deleted/duplicate post


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks great Smiley.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2010)

by the way, I didn't know besthairworld.com went out of business....so now it's down to Blackhairspray, Hairsisters and Clairs I guess...


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 3, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> ...click HERE to see them.



Hello Smiley,

Ya rockin' it girl, ya rockin' ittttt!!!!!!  Think I need to start a HW List with the names/numbers of the ones I am liking (er a most of 'em) to purchase when $$$ comes available.  

Just what I need a new product to be a junkie foe, .  Heeeey, LL is in half-wig heaven.


----------



## Truth (Jan 3, 2010)

this is my type of thread.. i'll have to come back and post up some half wig shots when I get home to my comp.. LOVE ITTTTT ALL!


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 3, 2010)

I am a wigaholic! here are some of my looks. (all in 1b)
*
outre sabina
*





bali girl





outre tammy





tammy





outre ashley





san fransico girl





hz 7050





hz 7052





carmen





carmen


----------



## foxee (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^Those are really pretty!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ohhh SheShe,

I like them all but I really love the "Carmen"


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 3, 2010)

wow those pics of the half wigs really do look great on you ladies that wear them. i could never find a half wig to match my type hair. they mostly cater to straight haired ladies.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Hello Smiley,
> 
> Ya rockin' it girl, ya rockin' ittttt!!!!!! Think I need to start a HW List with the names/numbers of the ones I am liking (er a most of 'em) to purchase when $$$ comes available.
> 
> Just what I need a new product to be a junkie foe, . Heeeey, LL is in half-wig heaven.


 
LOL! Thanks girl.  I hear you on that.  THat's why this thread is so awesome...you get a sneek peak at some great looks.  I have a few more on my wish list but I too have to watch the $$$, lol.  Oh well, a few at a time will do.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

\/ my siggy is Tammy by Outre...do any Tammy wearers thin her out, or cut her int he back? I love the front layers, b/c they're about how long my hair is when it's straight..but the back seems wayy to long for me...


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> \/ my siggy is Tammy by Outre...do any Tammy wearers thin her out, or cut her int he back? I love the front layers, b/c they're about how long my hair is when it's straight..but the back seems wayy to long for me...


 
i'm a die hard Tammy girl and plan to rock her as my signature look for 2010 . i considered thinning her out at first but if i wet her a bit, spray on some oil free sheen spray and put on a scarf, she flattens down nicely so there's no need.

as some have mentioned her nape gets tangled so im going to go out and buy some fabric softener to soak her in tomorrow to take care of that.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> i'm a die hard Tammy girl and plan to rock her as my signature look for 2010 . i considered thinning her out at first but if i wet her a bit, spray on some oil free sheen spray and put on a scarf, she flattens down nicely so there's no need.
> 
> as some have mentioned her nape gets tangled so im going to go out and buy some fabric softener to soak her in tomorrow to take care of that.


 
She very well could be my signature as well...if I could get over the length..I'll try the scarf thing and see how she looks. Thanks


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a pic of me and my Tammy lol 

She looks like a thicker braidout version of my real hair. Call it vanity but I only like HWs that mimick what I already got going on underneath. 

With all this cold weather I haven't tried blending her yet because moisture is my 1st priority. When the weather gets warmer I'll start braiding up the front of my hair so I can blend her without the headband.










InNeedofHairapy said:


> She very well could be my signature as well...if I could get over the length..I'll try the scarf thing and see how she looks. Thanks


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> Here's a pic of me and my Tammy lol
> 
> She looks like a thicker braidout version of my real hair. Call it vanity but I only like HWs that mimick what I already got going on underneath.
> 
> With all this cold weather I haven't tried blending her yet because moisture is my 1st priority. When the weather gets warmer I'll start braiding up the front of my hair so I can blend her without the headband.


 
Oh wow, she really looks good on you. I feel you on wearing HWs w/ texture similar to your own. That's the path I'm trying to take. I don't straighten my hair at all in the summer, but I do a few times in the winter...that will be the only time I'd wear a straight HW, I think..unless I do the headband thing


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2010)

The wigs look great ladies!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 4, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow those pics of the half wigs really do look great on you ladies that wear them. i could never find a half wig to match my type hair. they mostly cater to straight haired ladies.



  Sis.  My hair is anything but straight.  Simply roll, wet, whatever the part you want to show and I'll bet you can blend 'til your heart's content.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 4, 2010)

*NAPE OF WIG(s)*



Bluetopia said:


> as some have mentioned her nape gets tangled so im going to go out and buy some fabric softener to soak her in tomorrow to take care of that.



Whoa, whoa, whoa was JUST going to post an ask about that.  Just took off my 2nd hw, just now, and the nape is 'bout to be a hot mess.  Now, though I didn't pay much ($24, I think) I ain't trying to have this be a disposable wig.  Shoot, I want it to last.  Soo,

What's the 4-1-1 on soaking, dealing with the nappy nape situation, ladies?

Thanks in advance.

LL


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 4, 2010)

*LL's 2nd half wig*




Awww sookie, sookie nah ladies.  Wore my second half wig for Sunday go ta meetin' and when I got home my dude was spyed eyeing it (as she held her breath in anticipation, "Does he like it, does he not!")

It's a hit, ladies!  After asking several questions he positively complimented me.

Check out the gallery in my Fotki and please feel free to comment (she lovesssszzz commentzz).  That way I'll know the real deal on what future styles to try.  

Thanks gals.  

http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/half-wigs-protectiv/


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so feeling this diva.  Check her out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrN_IrMr93s&feature=video_response


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 4, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> I am so feeling this diva. Check her out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrN_IrMr93s&feature=video_response


 

Yea Ateya is famous around these parts..

I took a picture wearing SanteFe Girl but I didn't realize how blurry it was...camera phone

I bought Tammy too!! I can't wait to try her out...you ladies are rocking it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

I tried another half-wig called "Oprah" but it's from a company I never heard of called R&B Collection(?).  I really like it a lot. You can click here for photos. Another great choice for my fellow transitioners.

OT: *Can someone please PM me how to add pics without them coming out teh size of a monitor?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I managed to attach the photos!!! Hooray.  HTH, if any problems, just click here to see more pics.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Yea Ateya is famous around this parts..
> 
> I took a picture wearing SanteFe Girl but I didn't realize how blurry it was...camera phone
> 
> I bought Tammy too!! I can't wait to try her out...you ladies are rocking it.


 
I think I'm gonna have to give that Tammy wig a try!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^^Oh wow Smiley, it looks great, if you didn't say so I would think it was real.  Also can you tell me how to post pics in the thread don't know how.  I have the pics of Tammy in my album but want to put them here so everyone can see.  TIA


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 4, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> I think I'm gonna have to give that Tammy wig a try!


 YES, you have to try, she big and fabulous .


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 4, 2010)

Smiley, I love those last pics that you posted it looks SO natural. 

I have a few picks of "Kendis", I got her a couple of weeks ago. I took more pics than this, but my camera is on crack and these are the only one's that transferred.... but anyway here she is.


I am supposed to be getting  4 more in the mail by Wednesday so when I get them I will take pics.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> Smiley, I love those last pics that you posted it looks SO natural.
> 
> I have a few picks of "Kendis", I got her a couple of weeks ago. I took more pics than this, but my camera is on crack and these are the only one's that transferred.... but anyway here she is.
> 
> ...


 
That is so cute! I've been eyeing that one. 

I just ordered this one from blackhairspray in 1B/33. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 4, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> That is so cute! I've been eyeing that one.
> 
> I just ordered this one from blackhairspray in 1B/33. Can't wait to get it!




Thank You !!... 

I saw one similar to the one you want at the bss and it is really cute. I think I'm too "plain Jane" to pull one like that off though lol


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think the wig is too over the top...that blue is though! lol I didn't get that color. Check out this video, I think this lady styles hers very well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFKX1UAPQdg


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks ladies! Yea, I love how natural this one looks.  

*Neekanator, I clicked on the attachment button below the posting box and uploaded my pics.  HTH!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> That is so cute! I've been eyeing that one.
> 
> I just ordered this one from blackhairspray in 1B/33. Can't wait to get it!


 
I like it.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just put on Outre's Ciara for the first time.  I LOVE her.  Cute style and has enough length but not where it's rubbing on my back getting poofy.
I received 2 pieces in this order one was a $70 wig and this one was a $20 will. (sale 39 and 16).  so far I like this one better.   I'll have to review both again after 2 weeks of wear.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice wig Ms. Williams. It looks very natural on you.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 5, 2010)

tammy by outre.purchased on ebay


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 5, 2010)

Lady Esquire said:


> SelfStyled, thank you for the tip!
> 
> I ordered my first half wig today on sale for $14.97!!!!!!! I guess I'm gifting it to myself for Xmas.
> 
> ...


 
It came yesterday.  I cut some of the length and volume, so it could look beleiveable, and dulled it out with baking powder (could not find the cornstarch in the pantry). 

I am extrememly self-conscious because it is too silky for my hair type, even after I flat-ironed the first 2 inches of my hairline, for blending.  I am wearing a linen headband, and so that covers my hair, but me no likey right now.   I would need freshly relaxed hair to pull this one off confidently. 

If I am gonna do this half-wig regimen all year, I need the more textured wigs like MizzBrit.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 5, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> tammy by outre.purchased on ebay


 
DO you wear Tammy often? She looks really good on you. I haven't worn her since New Year's. Maybe I need to put her on more to get used to the look..cuz I love her, but feel TOO diva in her...

*I like how we refer to wigs as 'she' and 'her'


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tammy wig is a must on my wish list now.  "She" would be perfect especially now that my new growth is grown out like weeds!


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 5, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> DO you wear Tammy often? She looks really good on you. I haven't worn her since New Year's. Maybe I need to put her on more to get used to the look..cuz I love her, but feel TOO diva in her...
> 
> *I like how we refer to wigs as 'she' and 'her'



yea i think its cute to refer to the wig as "her and she"

i actually just received this a day ago so i haven't had a chance to actually wear it out..i do plan on wearing it DAILY until it gets worn out..im also going to buy a couple more..i love it that much

i've always loved big hair..it fits me well...it does take a min to get used to but once you do..its on


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 5, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> yea i think its cute to refer to the wig as "her and she"
> 
> i actually just received this a day ago so i haven't had a chance to actually wear it out..i do plan on wearing it DAILY until it gets worn out..im also going to buy a couple more..i love it that much
> 
> i've always loved big hair..it fits me well...it does take a min to get used to but once you do..its on


 
I think hairsisters is having a sale on OUtre half wigs, so now would be the time to stock up if you're going to...

I like big hair too, especially since even now that I'm natural, mine isn't as 'BIG' as I want it to be...

I think I'm stuck on the whole "What if someone knows?" especially those that see me on a regular basis lol


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 5, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> "What if someone knows?" especially those that see me on a regular basis lol



Reeeally???  WOW, I hadn't thought of this seeing as I am doing this as a protective styling option to assist my journey to WL hair.  Shoot I was in class today commenting to my 6th graders to pick up their laptop cases so I won't trip, my wig fly across the room and they crack up at me . . .   Never even dawned on me about folk knowing (or not).  I feel so dang cute in 'em I'm telling errybody, "Check out my new wig!"  Bought me a pony on the way home from subbing this afternoon.  Think I'll wear that out next time.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 6, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Reeeally???  WOW, I hadn't thought of this seeing as I am doing this as a protective styling option to assist my journey to WL hair.  Shoot I was in class today commenting to my 6th graders to pick up their laptop cases so I won't trip, my wig fly across the room and they crack up at me . . .   Never even dawned on me about folk knowing (or not).  I feel so dang cute in 'em I'm telling errybody, "Check out my new wig!"  Bought me a pony on the way home from subbing this afternoon.  Think I'll wear that out next time.





LOL ... I love your outlook. I'm half and half. When ppl I know are like oh that's so cute I'm like thanks, it's not mine lol... and then go on to explain protective styling etc. When it's random ppl I'm like Oh thank you and KIM.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are some pics of Shakra by Outre in 1b

She is still a little shiny so I put a hat on and rocked her that way, I really like her though.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 6, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I think I'm stuck on the whole "What if someone knows?" especially those that see me on a regular basis lol




See that doesn't bother me at all wearing a half wig. It's not like I'm bald and trying to fool anybody. As long as I look good I don't care and you know what most people don't know or care anyway. I wear my natural hair in twists most of the time so when friends see me with a half wig on unless it's not my natural color they always say wow your hair looks nice. I usually tell them it's a wig.

*Dannibear *...soak the wig in a little shampoo and vinegar. I did that with all my synthetic wigs last week and that took some of the shine off , not all but a lot. I may do it again.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 6, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> See that doesn't bother me at all wearing a half wig. It's not like I'm bald and trying to fool anybody. As long as I look good I don't care and you know what most people don't know or care anyway. I wear my natural hair in twists most of the time so when friends see me with a half wig on unless it's not my natural color they always say wow your hair looks nice. I usually tell them it's a wig.
> 
> *Dannibear *...soak the wig in a little shampoo and vinegar. I did that with all my synthetic wigs last week and that took some of the shine off , not all but a lot. I may do it again.




Thanks, 

 I tried the powder method on a few of them and that took some of the shine down but they still look kinda "wiggy".

 I read about the vinegar  tip a little while ago but I was worried about the smell of the vinegar being caught in the hair. Do you smell it at all, or does the shampoo cut the smell ?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 6, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Reeeally??? WOW, I hadn't thought of this seeing as I am doing this as a protective styling option to assist my journey to WL hair. Shoot I was in class today commenting to my 6th graders to pick up their laptop cases so I won't trip, my wig fly across the room and they crack up at me . . .  Never even dawned on me about folk knowing (or not). I feel so dang cute in 'em I'm telling errybody, "Check out my new wig!" Bought me a pony on the way home from subbing this afternoon. Think I'll wear that out next time.


----------



## carolinetwin (Jan 6, 2010)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> This is what I was thinking as well. I don't want to have to get ignant, yes I said ignant, with anyone at work!  lol These folk at my job don't  have filters on their mouths, and when I respond in kind I'll be looked at as the ABW



I second that!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 6, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> Here are some pics of Shakra by Outre in 1b
> 
> She is still a little shiny so I put a hat on and rocked her that way, I really like her though.




Shooot girlll, I like her, I like you, AND I like the shine!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 6, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> tammy by outre.purchased on ebay



"B", girrlll you wear this WELL!  Just saw a pic of Tammy and it looks a hot mess, but you and yours don't!!!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 6, 2010)

I do that too..if someone says my hair looks nice I blurt it out without thinking: "Oh it's a wig!" Most women get mad at me like "Girl, don't tell people your business" and men are usually dumbfounded...especially my dad...no matter what style I have on he is always surprised that it's not mine 

I'll get over it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm the same way...I just have no shame with my wigs; I truly look at them as accessories, like a hat or headwrap.  I don't broadcast it, but if asked, I credit the convenience and style of the half wig.  No secrets here and definitely no shame.  I get the dropped jaws and popped eyes but really who cares.  I have yet to take offense to any comments; most time ppl just don't know or aren't familiar with it.  And a very few occasions, I've run into some who seem "bothered" that they had to spent hundreds of dollars to achieve a look that I pulled off for $20...so I may hear a lil' sarcasism in their talking or I'll get an extra long stare from them looking at my scalp, lol...but those things don't bother me at all.  I love my WIGGIES, It's so fun to have a multitude of looks at my disposal 24/7.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 6, 2010)

I *Stay *in Half wigs. I don't know what I would do without them...


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 6, 2010)

I hear you on that...which wig is the second photo...love the loose curls!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 6, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> I hear you on that...which wig is the second photo...love the loose curls!


 
Sorry can't remember the name of it. I usually just pick em' up and plop em' on lol.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh ok. Thx.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 7, 2010)

ooh, I'm loving that tammy wig so I just ordered it!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 7, 2010)

dollface0023 said:


>



I am soooooooooo needing this for my Miami vacay in May!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 7, 2010)

Half wig haul!! I can't wait til they arrive!!





HZ-7010





Lilly





Acacia

This is what I plan to do to Acacia: (after cutting)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lql8-R8hKwI

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 7, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I tried the powder method on a few of them and that took some of the shine down but they still look kinda "wiggy".
> 
> I read about the vinegar  tip a little while ago but I was worried about the smell of the vinegar being caught in the hair. Do you smell it at all, or does the shampoo cut the smell ?



No you don't smell the vinegar after you rinse it out. It may have a slight smell after you rinse but once they dry it's all gone.

I tried the cornstarch thing too but I guess i was doing it wrong cause I couldn't get that stuff out completely. I took those and put them in the vinegar bath and it washed right out.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 7, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> No you don't smell the vinegar after you rinse it out. It may have a slight smell after you rinse but once they dry it's all gone.
> 
> I tried the cornstarch thing too but I guess i was doing it wrong cause I couldn't get that stuff out completely. I took those and put them in the vinegar bath and it washed right out.



Ok, Thanks so much. I think I will try that later today. 

Oh and are there specific measurements... like so many parts of vinegar to so many parts of water, or just kinda splash some in and call it a night?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jan 7, 2010)

shesheshe22 said:


> I am a wigaholic! here are some of my looks. (all in 1b)
> 
> *outre sabina*
> 
> ...


 
Those look FAB on u


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got finally my order from HH!

Bali girl

lilly 
sabina
Delicious

I also got Anita but I'm mad that that cap was just too small!  
Can this be stretched or should I just exchange it?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Half wig haul!! I can't wait til they arrive!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OOh, I can't wait to see those.  The Lily is on my wishlist as well...


----------



## MizzCoco (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright, all you ladies look super cute, and now I'm convinced! I'm sick of this bun I've been rocking all last year, this year I'm PS'ing with half wigs! I'll be back to post pics after I pick up a few from my BSS.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I am soooooooooo needing this for my Miami vacay in May!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous on you.


 
Thanks!!! I have a whole drawer full of half wigs. I have to put them on standby for now while I try an actual sew in...


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 7, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> I love my WIGGIES, It's so fun to have a multitude of looks at my disposal 24/7.


 

Here, here, what the lil lady said.  Move ova and give her a seat!!!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL, LovinLocks...the half wigs are gonna take me far in 2010, easy to wear and easy on my pockets...great for in between those weaves and hair resting periods!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 7, 2010)

dollface0023 said:


> I *Stay *in Half wigs. I don't know what I would do without them...


 
Well honey, ya look sexy as hayyell!  Rock it, work it girl!


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is Coconut Girl by Freetress. I got her in a 1b... I think I should have done a 2 but I am still getting the hang of this color thing, because in some brands a 2 is too light but 1b is too dark  I'll figure it out though. 


I was a little apprehensive when she first came in the mail, but with a little tweaking and some encouragement from Latoya28 I went ahead and tried her out today and actually really liked her 

 I took some tips from Muffinismylovers (April) on Youtube and used the small perm rods in the front of my hair last night so that I could blend the hair together better and that worked out really well. You can see the texture  pretty well in pic # 3

I would like to know what you ladies think, did I pull her off ?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 7, 2010)

Dannibear, she looks great on you!! Very nice blending job, and it looks natural


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was thinking about ordering this one in 2.  Have you got her yet & are you loving it?



LaToya28 said:


> That is so cute! I've been eyeing that one.
> 
> I just ordered this one from blackhairspray in 1B/33. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 7, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Dannibear, she looks great on you!! Very nice blending job, and it looks natural




Thank You!... You can't really tell in the pic but the color is a little off IRL. My hair has almost a reddish brown tint going on in the front. I was kinda nervous about that but then I was like hey my actual hair is darker in the back then it is in the front  so I guess it's all good lol.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 8, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I was thinking about ordering this one in 2. Have you got her yet & are you loving it?


 
It's supposed to come today! I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 8, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> Thank You!... You can't really tell in the pic but the color is a little off IRL. My hair has almost a reddish brown tint going on in the front. I was kinda nervous about that but then I was like hey my actual hair is darker in the back then it is in the front so I guess it's all good lol.


 
that is so weird..my hair is darker in the back too...now that I know what color I am finally, I base it on the front too since that's what will be out..even though my whole head isn't the same

and I can't tell about the color..and I don't think most women match perfectl to wigs & weaves unless they've dyed it.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 8, 2010)

Freetress Equal Hilson 1b/33...I like this wig. It's a bit shiny, but very easy to work with. I just took it out of the package, as you can see, and fingercombed it a little.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^ that is REALLY cute...I like the color a lot


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jan 8, 2010)

bump bump!! i love this thread too much to let it die  although ive never tried a HW (or any wig for that matter) AND am currently in braids  oh well this fall im getting that tammy !!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 8, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Freetress Equal Hilson 1b/33...I like this wig. It's a bit shiny, but very easy to work with. I just took it out of the package, as you can see, and fingercombed it a little.



LOOK, at those dimples!!!!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh I love it!  You are working that bad boy!!! I'm glad I went ahead and purchased it!  Can't wait until it comes.  



LaToya28 said:


> Freetress Equal Hilson 1b/33...I like this wig. It's a bit shiny, but very easy to work with. I just took it out of the package, as you can see, and fingercombed it a little.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 10, 2010)

Dannibear- the Coconut girl looks so good on you. I also HATE the variations between the different manufacturers in regards to 1b vs 2, etc,etc.

Latoya - I swear you can wear anything. Curly, short, you can wear it all.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wanted to add some info on the *Zip lock Method*- The zip lock method is when you curl the wig on rollers, put it in a zip lock bag, close the bag and place the bag in a pot of hot boiling water(turn off the stove at this point) for 10 min. Take wig out of zip lock bag at this point, and leave the curlers in until the wig cools off. A half hour should be good. You can use different kinds of rollers to achieve different looks. I use sponge rollers, others use flexi rods.

The Motown LG 28 is my FAVORITE half wig, the texture is a dead match for my own hair. The only downside is that it is pin straight....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Sometimes, I want some curls. After I tried the Zip lock method this is how it came out












I keep two LG 28's on hand one for when I want a straight look, and one for a more wavy look.

The zip lock method is perfect when you want to make a straight wig curly.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dannibear, LaToya and SelfStyled you all look AWESOME!!!

I have yet to wear any half wigs but you have inspired my to wear one today.  After church, I am going to _attempt _to cornrow my hair and try out the newly trimmed Keya wig.  I can only hope that it looks half as good as yours!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Freetress Equal Hilson 1b/33...I like this wig. It's a bit shiny, but very easy to work with. I just took it out of the package, as you can see, and fingercombed it a little.


Short hair suits you very well.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, subscribing. I'm the half wig queen lately. They allow me to work out in the mornings and go to work looking fly!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 10, 2010)

Lady Esquire said:


> It came yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully I won't 'cause ain't gonna do that.  I picked her up on Saturday.   Can't wait to wear her.  Maybe on Thursday when I go to meetin'!!!  I'll have to remember to post a pic.  This HW has been calling my name with my curly hair.  Will have to get some of those rods or something to pull it off.

LL


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 10, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Just wanted to add some info on the *Zip lock Method*- The zip lock method is when you curl the wig on rollers, put it in a zip lock bag, close the bag and place the bag in a pot of hot boiling water(turn off the stove at this point) for 10 min. Take wig out of zip lock bag at this point, and leave the curlers in until the wig cools off. A half hour should be good. You can use different kinds of rollers to achieve different looks. I use sponge rollers, others use flexi rods.
> 
> The Motown LG 28 is my FAVORITE half wig, the texture is a dead match for my own hair. The only downside is that it is pin straight....
> 
> ...



@SelfStyled
Those curls look HOT.
Do you have a photo of the curlers in the hair and again in the bag?
I'm horrible at roller sets and I would love to see some pics to make sure I get it right.


----------



## DrC (Jan 10, 2010)

Half wigs are great...but uhh what is the baggie method?? I hear people doing that when they are wearing half wigs.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all, I love the Nia Girl wig that I got from Freetress....I got it from hairsisters.com for $17.99 I thought this was another great pick especially for those who are natural, transitioning or stretching; it also was great for different style options. (To see more pics, go to my Fotki below to find them)


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know what 1/2 wig this is because its so old but I purposely ruin them. I spray them with boiling hot water and take a flat iron to the ends then brush it to inches of its life because I think it makes it look more natural. I live next to where I bought it and can always go look if anyone needs to know. My hair is natural with a round brush blow out.  I love half wigs and just finished makings some clip in tracks.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you all use to "comb" out tangles curly half wigs?  Is it a brush, comb, suggested sprays?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 11, 2010)

^^I detangle just as I would my own hair, wide tooth comb, and detangle starting at the ends up.  Nia looks FANTASTIC on you. Such a nice bohemian look.
*
L williams* I don't have any pics- but I only rolled the ends. I used Large sponge rollers and just made one turn, enough to just bend the ends.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Self-Styled!!!! I'm trying to get the hang of these half wigs and I'm lovin' every minute of it!


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 11, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I think, instead of buying up a bunch of synthetics (as was my original frenzied plan) I'll save my $$$ and get a human-hair one. I'm just extra self-conscious wearing this. Maybe I gotta let it grow on me.


 
I'm having the same issue with mine. I just bought one on Saturday...will post pics tonight! It's by Bobbi Boss as well.

But yeah, I'm not used to synthetic hair so I feel sooooo self conscious with it on right now.  I'm used to virgin Indian hair for my sew-ins LOL! So I'll be investing in a human hair halfsie instead.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea, the human hair ones are nice too and there is a noticeable difference as well.  I boght a lace front one from the it's a wig collection but i realize that lace fronts are not my thing!  I thought it was gonna be a simple thing but nahhh I was wrong...and I don't want to glue them down, so I just stick with my synthetics half wigs and call it a day.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

deleted by poster.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 11, 2010)

dollface0023 said:


>


 

*GASP*

THIS! I NEED *THIS*!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

did we ever get the name on that one?  I love it too.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 11, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> Ok, Hope this is better than the tiny pics I had before; I finally figured out how to make the pics larger, lol(excuse my slowness, but it seems to only work for me on my work computer)


 
I love this Smiley!! What's the name of it?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Latoya;  this one is* 'Nia Girl"* by Freetress. The color is 1B.  I got it from hairsisters.com but blackhairspray.com and other sites carry it as well.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 11, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> did we ever get the name on that one? I love it too.


 

I don't think so. Even the name of a very similar one would be great!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Darn, ok, time to go on the hunt, LOL.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ I know thats right


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully this will be my last picture post- I think I may need a wig intervention-Is there such a thing?

This is Sensationnel HZ-T005. It kinda looks like the LG 28 after I cut and curled it. This one came with the layers, I just cut a lil off the bottom. It was a little shiny right out of the bag, so I washed before I wore it today. The think that I like about this wig is that it is one of those lace tops, so it was so easy to blend.  There is a not a huge bump like most half wigs.














I left just a little of my own bang out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooh, I like it Self-Styled...girl you know how to blend you wigs real good!!! I need to take notes from you.  And when you find that support group, go ahead and sign me up was well!!!!  LOL!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 11, 2010)

Self-Styled,

You are my hair idol.  That last wig is AWESOME!!

I had a hair disaster.  My twins' piano teacher was coming over and I had _attempted_ to cornrow my hair.  Well she showed up early so I slapped on the Keya wig   She was Asian and I know she was looking at my hair like "You think _that_ looks cute dontcha' " .

So after she left, I cut the Keya into a neck length bob.  I will see if my DH will take some pics. 

Please give me some feedback.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 11, 2010)

^^Thanks girl! Taz- I am over here lol'ing. One of my counterparts is Korean and she is always all up in my head. She was like how did you get your hair curly like that, my hair won't curl like that. No duh. Me: It's a wig- you want me to buy you one? Keya sounds like it would look great in a bob, I can totally envision it. See if DH will take some pics for you.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, here is a pic of the Outre "Keya" cut to neck length.  Taking pics of yourself is hard


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Taz, I love the curl pattern and fullness of the wig. Hmmm, I need to add that one to my list, lol.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 11, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ok, here is a pic of the Outre "Keya" cut to neck length. Taking pics of yourself is hard
> 
> Anyhoo, excuse the duh look on my face:


 
Looking Hot and Sexy Ms. Tazzy Taz- you are workin it ma'am. I like how you blended the front too.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

Exactly! for a minute I was gonna ask where's the wig? lol.  Great blending in the front for real.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm having problems with my nape (breaking off badly) and I'm wondering what would the combination of wearing a halfwig with my breaking nape is a good idea? What do you think? Help or hinder?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 11, 2010)

IMO, Maybe not a good idea right now...I suggest treating the breakage before piling on something on top of an already problem area.  Im sure the expert and forum vets will chime in.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 12, 2010)

SkolarStar, I think you might be ok as long as you don't use the back combs in the half wig. I've noticed that they caused me some nape breakage. I also wouldn't wear them everyday if I were you.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Skolar- I think you could be ok too. Cosigning on what Latoya said.  I think if you rotate the half wigs with another protective style you would be fine. Like maybe alternate between half wigs and bunning. Also make sure you moisturize and seal your nape before you put on the half wig.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 12, 2010)

taz007 said:


>



That is TOOOOOOOO hot!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got Sabina

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...t=30&value1=sabina&value2=0&value3=0&search=0

It's very cute and the hair feels great.  I wore it yesterday and only saw DH in passing but he commented that he liked it.     I was thrillled but I noticed after a few hours my hair I left out fell straight.  

How do you ladies keep your curl from falling?

I used one of thoes bendy curlers to wrap my hair around.  It looked great when I first took it out.  I've never been big on hair spray but do I need it for the hold??


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 12, 2010)

You all, I'm so excited to be receiving my first full wigs any day now!  

 I love my half wigs but there are so many problems associated with them for me: my large head and bulky unbraided hair creates a poor fit that slides down my head over time, even with hairpins; the stress on my thinning crown and edges (even after taking out the combs); the juggling of perpetually slipping and gapping headbands in order to conceal my natural, completely unblendable hair in front; the inability to baggy my whole head (as I like to alleviate the  dryness in my  crown and hairline hair); etc.

After figuring out a way to fit a stocking cap over my head and hair (I put it on over a conditioning cap, which is slick enough to let the stocking cap slide over it), I decided to just jump in and see if a full wig (NON-lacefront) fits. It would make my life so much easier than with HWs. However, my beloved Tammy (I stumbled across her in the summer last year and have been having an affair ever since) will remain in stock in my wig drawer from now till kingdom come, Amen.

Is there another thread where I can possibly post a mini-review of the two full wigs when they arrive?


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 12, 2010)

I tracked my order and my half wigs should be arriving today!!!  can't wait to post pics!!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I tracked my order and my half wigs should be arriving today!!!  can't wait to post pics!!


I can't wait until you post pics!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 13, 2010)

OK ya'll here's Lilly! (forgive the number of pics, I can never choose )
































(Ignore the creepy cheesy faces)

my only concerns: she came in a 1B (color #2 was my first choice, but it was out of stock )....I feel a little Elvira-ish today (doesn't help that I'm wearing all black )

-she's also very va-va-VOOM. I would love to let her loose in all her glamorous glory but I feel so self-conscious about flaunting her. I tend to wear my wigs "tamed" (pulled over to one side of my shoulder or in a low loose pony or under a hat). Maybe I need to wear her more often.

-also, the hump (right after my headbands--you can see it clearly in pic #2 and #3) kinda bugs me  How do you ladies flatten it? My hair is braided and pinned underneath.

EEK!  I just realized how pale I am compared to my avi (taken this summer). Hurry up, spring time!


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello Ladies, where can I get a half wig like the one Jill Scott was wearing in the "Hate on me" video? Here's a pic:


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^^yardyspice:






This is Outre Quick Weave - Sasha. Not quite as big as Jill's, but still cute  You can find her on blackhairspray.com

HTH!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 13, 2010)

I so want to order Lily...looks cute on you girlie!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^you definitely should. She's on the thin side = not wiggy at all. I didn't even have to do the cornstarch trick, because the shine is subtle. I'm definitely ordering more of this one, for sure!!

and thanks!


----------



## shandaw (Jan 13, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Ok ladies, here goes! I have more, but I don't want to take up too much space. I order most of my wigs from hairsisters, but I've also ordered a couple from ebonyonline.
> 
> "Malibu Twist" by Glance Model Model (both pics)
> 
> ...


  Cute, cute cute.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 13, 2010)

Subscribing !!!  What a brilliant thread !!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 13, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> You all, I'm so excited to be receiving my first full wigs any day now!
> 
> I love my half wigs but there are so many problems associated with them for me: my large head and bulky unbraided hair creates a poor fit that slides down my head over time, even with hairpins; the stress on my thinning crown and edges (even after taking out the combs); the juggling of perpetually slipping and gapping headbands in order to conceal my natural, completely unblendable hair in front; the inability to baggy my whole head (as I like to alleviate the dryness in my crown and hairline hair); etc.
> 
> ...


 
You can post your review here.  Good luck  with the full wigs. I wish I could wear them, but they just feel so uncomfortable on my head. They definitely have their advantages though.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 13, 2010)

My Tammy came in yesterday and it is the absolute best wig I have ever owned. It's just the right length and texture for me. It appears thick but it is actually very light weight. I am thinking of ordering a second one for back up. LOL

Here's a picture of it (not sure why it is so big and side ways..sorry)


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 14, 2010)

shandaw said:


> Cute, cute cute.



I'm sitting here going, "Ooooohhh" then "Ahhhhhh"


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 14, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> (Ignore the creepy cheesy faces)


 

I can say with all honesty that you are the cutest human being alive. 

Lilly looks wonderful on you, as I predicted it would (my sister has it).

I don't wear regular headbands (like that one) with my HWs. i always use a cloth one (prefereably a stretchy one) like an Alice band. It needs to be wide to hide the bump/line of demarcation.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 14, 2010)

LaToya they sold out of this one!!!  I was so disappointed when I opened the box and it was canceled off the order.  On a good not I got TAMMY!!!



LaToya28 said:


>


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 14, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!



Barbie83 said:


> OK ya'll here's Lilly! (forgive the number of pics, I can never choose )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 15, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> I can say with all honesty that you are the cutest human being alive.
> 
> Lilly looks wonderful on you, as I predicted it would (my sister has it).
> 
> I don't wear regular headbands (like that one) with my HWs. i always use a cloth one (prefereably a stretchy one) like an Alice band. It needs to be wide to hide the bump/line of demarcation.



:blush3:

How sweet of you to say! 

*off to shop for wide headbands* thanks for the tip!


----------



## soft&thin (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey ladies I would like to share with u guys my tammy and I just got polly in the mail today


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 16, 2010)

Lady Esquire said:


> SelfStyled, thank you for the tip!
> 
> I ordered my first half wig today on sale for $14.97!!!!!!! I guess I'm gifting it to myself for Xmas.
> 
> ...


 
Like I said in a previous post, this above wig was a no-go for my texlaxed hair.  Even with cornstarch, it was too silky for my hair at the moment. 

After seeing MizzBrit and LaToya28 in the Outre Tammy, I ordered it just now. It has texture which will match my nappified hairline. 

SelfStyled, and other half-wig gurus, girls you need to give me some tips because I want to be on a half-wig regimen this year, but I am gun shy.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 17, 2010)

barbie.. you are too cute!


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 17, 2010)

question: does anyone not use the combs in the wigs? i've heard overtime it can cause damage but when i tried using it the combless way..it slides everywhere and doesn't feel secure at all.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 17, 2010)

*Lady E*- I agree the straight synthies are sometimes way too silky, I think manufacturers should realize that not every one wants a silky look. Tammy should workout great for you. Curlier or wavy styles often work out better when you are in to a relaxer stretch. For blending purposes with a straighter wig you could just straighten the small bang section that you leave out, flat ironing or roller setting. Or heck don't leave anything out, I think a black silky headband is classic and goes a long way.  Another great option is the scarf method. At night, moisturise, lay down the edges with your styling agent of choice, tie it down, and when you wake up everything should be nice and smooth. I know our hair texture is similar, the Motown LG-28 matches my texture to a "T".  Look in my album so you can see the LG 28.  http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wigshalf-wigs--lace/half-wigs/  There is also another wig in there called Kinky Straight that I made out of sheer desperation because I was so sick and tired of silky wigs, I even have a mini tut on how I did it  http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wig-making/homeade-kinky-strai/  We are gonna help you get these figured out so that you can add them into your regimen.

*MizBrit*- I always take the combs out, I just don't find them necessary at all. At most I use 2-3 bobby pins and my wig is really secure.  For me the combs never caused breakage or anything they just were so uncomfortable. If you don't feel secure with no combs, I would suggest just removing the back comb, sometimes I think when you secure the wig with both the front and back combs that it just creates way too much tension. Securing with just the front comb should still give you the security that you are looking for. Also if you coat the comb with oil- that can help to.


----------



## foxee (Jan 17, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> question: does anyone not use the combs in the wigs? i've heard overtime it can cause damage but when i tried using it the combless way..it slides everywhere and doesn't feel secure at all.





SelfStyled said:


> *MizBrit*- I always take the combs out, I just don't find them necessary at all. *At most I use 2-3 bobby pins and my wig is really secure.*  For me the combs never caused breakage or anything they just were so uncomfortable. If you don't feel secure with no combs, I would suggest just removing the back comb, sometimes I think when you secure the wig with both the front and back combs that it just creates way too much tension. Securing with just the front comb should still give you the security that you are looking for. Also if you coat the comb with oil- that can help to.



At the bolded, this is what I do.  I wore half wigs years ago, back when they were "new" and Outre was the only manufacturer.  Well this was pre-LHCF and I wrecked my edges!  It never occurred to me at the time to cut the combs out.  Duh!   Those combs can do some serious damage.  For some reason they also give me headaches.  Either I bobby pin them (2 pins on each side and one in the back) or if I don't feel that is secure enough, I sew in 4 very small wig combs, 2 in the front and 2 in the back.  When wearing the wig I attach the combs to the perimeter of the wig cap, not my hair and it remains very secure.


----------



## LadyAmazon (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe it's me but you look almost identical to the model!



Barbie83 said:


> OK ya'll here's Lilly! (forgive the number of pics, I can never choose )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 17, 2010)

ladyamazon i thought the same thing

and ok thanks ladies..i never used the back comb anyway..ima trythe oil trick


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey ladies: I ordered Ruth/Rush by New Born Free 1b. It's a lil too dark for me to wear my own hair out, so I slapped on a head band


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments ladies, Lilly is definitely growing on me! 

Question: is it terrible that I'm thinking of keeping my edges relaxed at 8 weeks? I normally stretch about 15-16 weeks. I'm thinking of just touching up the edges next go around, to help with the blending. I figure the trade-off would be worth it, since I'm helping to hide and protect 90% of my hair. 

Or did i just take one giant step backwards?  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 18, 2010)

/\/\/\I've heard of women relaxing just their edges or the front part of their hair so that they can blend better with half wigs & weaves....

I personally wouldn't, but what does my opinion matter, since your hair is not my own? : ) If you feel lit won't cause you a setback, I say go for it...it's not like you're relaxing the edges every 4-6 weeks, but you'd have to be careful about overlapping when it comes time to relax the rest of your hair


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 18, 2010)

Barbie I am not so sure I would do that.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Barbie I am not so sure I would do that.


SelfStyled,

How did you create that bun in your siggy?  Beautiful!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 18, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Barbie I am not so sure I would do that.



I have that little voice saying "Now you know better...."

But it blends so beautifully with my fresh edges!!! *sigh*.....


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 18, 2010)

Girl- always listen to your inner voice.

Taz- the bun was super easy. I took a an old phony pony and cut a small hole in the middle of it, I then put my hair in a ponytail and slid my pony through the whole of the phony pony. Then I fanned my hair over the phony pony to blend and then just tucked the ends in and secured w/ 2 bobby pins. It made my little anorexic bun look nice and fluffy. I got the idea from those little donut bun helper thingies they sell in the BSS.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's Sensationnel HZ-7010:




















I TOTALLY understand all the positive reviews on this unit. It is fabulous! So light and realistic. No bumpage, it blends so well and so naturally. This is definitely gonna be my day-to-day piece. I  her already


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 19, 2010)

Barbie- that looks so good on you! You are killing it. Did you have to flat iron your bangs to get it to blend?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 19, 2010)

Barbie you found another winner!  It looks like it's growing out of your head.

You all are making me want to take my braids out 2 weeks before schedule so I can start rocking all the new half-wigs I purchased.

Oh and the oil trick works really well.  I also use wig clips for those combs that I can't keep in.  Bobby pins just never work for me for some reason.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 19, 2010)

@ SelfStyled yes, unfortunately I had to use heat. I don't like doing that so often so I'm rollersetting tonight. That should give me the same smooth shiny result.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 19, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Here's Sensationnel HZ-7010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This one suit you really well! The part in the middle is cute.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 19, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Here's Sensationnel HZ-7010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hot dang, welll alllright.  She's sitting amongst my hair now waiting to be worn.  I hope I can give it half the justice; just half that this beautiful young lady is.  

You work it girl; worrrkkkk it!!!!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^Thanks so much! I'm workin it the best I can  You're gonna love it!


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Lovely Ladies, Here is the newest one that I have been rocking. 

This is Marbella Girl by Freetress in a 2. I got her from Savebeauty.com (the only place I could find her) for 11.99 plus shipping. It says she is a full cap but I wear her as a half. I really like her a lot. 


P.S Barbie... You are rocking the heck out of that HZ-1070. It looks really nice and natural on you.


----------



## monikr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey ladies,
This is the Sensationnel Instant Lace Top TZ008.







Lately I've been trolling hairsisters trying to find a really good textured wig, and I think I've found the one. It blends really well with my own hair, which is great when I'm too lazy to rollerset. And it isn't too poufy. Unfortunately, I went a little scissor-happy one morning and it ended up being shorter than I want it to be, so I'm thinking about repurchasing in a different color.


----------



## eyunka (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm hanging in there, thanks for asking


LovinLocks said:


> Heeey "E". Thought about you the other day wondering how you are hanging in there!!!!! Miss you girl.
> 
> LL


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 20, 2010)

Watching Ateyaa (sp.?) talking about the braided Tony Tail (gotta get me some of those) I fell in love with how she rocked the Easy Ida.  Beautiful that woman, her make-up and hair, impeccable!  I'm wondering (just like B's above) if I can rock it with my naturally curly hair.  I sure want to try.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 20, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> *Watching Ateyaa (sp.?) talking about the braided Tony Tail (gotta get me some of those)* I fell in love with how she rocked the Easy Ida.  Beautiful that woman, her make-up and hair, impeccable!  I'm wondering (just like B's above) if I can rock it with my naturally curly hair.  I sure want to try.



 I need to order a couple too


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 20, 2010)

Barbie that last one looks really good on you! I'd love to try her out. At first I decided to only order textured wigs, since I'm natural, but now that I think about it, I only straighten in the winter, and it's a small section of hair so why the hell not...

I just ordered Polly & Madeline by Outre from blackhairspray. One curly, one straight...I can't wait to play with them


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Here's Sensationnel HZ-7010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is totally so cute on you, you make me want to run to the BSS store and grab one! 

I can't wait until my bangs grow down to my chin. It really helps with blending to have longer bangs.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> This is my very first HW! By Bobbi Boss, It's a mono lace cap G, in 1B/30. Got it from the BSS for $19.99.
> 
> hmmmm, i like it, but it is verrrrrrrrry shiny and verrrrrrry smooth (the pictures dont have flash so it doesn't seem like it, but trust me, it's EXTREMELY shiny ). Im having a hard time blending with my 14-weeks-post edges, even with a fresh rollerset  I find myself just wearing it to run errands on the weekends, when I can keep my hat on the whole time.
> 
> I think, instead of buying up a bunch of synthetics (as was my original frenzied plan) I'll save my $$$ and get a human-hair one. I'm just extra self-conscious wearing this. Maybe I gotta let it grow on me.


 


Barbie83 said:


> OK ya'll here's Lilly! (forgive the number of pics, I can never choose )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Barbie83 said:


> Here's Sensationnel HZ-7010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Look at Barbie, hi I am so sorry I didn't come in here earlier, look at you Hair Piece Diva! LOL, Cool they look great on you truely great!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^Thanks boo!  I'm loving these things!


----------



## Mattie26 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted already but Clairhair.com is having a 10% off sale with their online coupon. I just did a half wig order from Hairsisters.com cause of this thread) and then saw that but just thought that I would share. Hairsisters is having a sale on Outre wigs too.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 21, 2010)

Dannybear, very natural!

Barbie, wow you look fab. 

SelfStyled, thank you for the suggestions.  I am going to look up those models.  

Tammy by Outre arrived yesterday, I tried it on today and I LOVE IT.   DH was like  "Come here woman!:  It matches my texlaxed nappified edges.  

I have yet to wear it out, maybe tomorrow.   I'll take pics this weekend and post in my fotki.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 21, 2010)

*HZ 7010*

Okay, ladies, give it to me straight.  I trust your judgment.  What is the verdict?







​
Reason I ask is because I've been listening to Ateyaa and I am feeling HH half-wigs.  I don't want to purchase them  (can you say Easy Ida) if I look like a hot mess in this one.  I guess I ask because my natural hair is curly and I notice many of the ladies here seem very concerned about the HW matching their hair.  Well, for me, in addition to protective styling I am wearing these for the fun of it.  If I have to stick to my hair type only, well, that kinda knocks the wind outta my sails a bit.

Please advise and thanks in advance.

Additional views:  
http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/half-wigs-protectiv/


Lovin' Locks


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think all of your HWs look very natural, especially that Mono Pam! You are wearing that wig!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 22, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> especially that Mono Pam! You are wearing that wig!



Ya know, the _Mono Pam_ looks exactly like my natural hair when I wash and go.  When the wig store lady told me that I was like,"But I don't like thaaaat one!"     I like it a lot better since you said that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I like human hair better too because that shinny synthetic is hard to blend!

I wish the Chinese vendor that made my light yaki lace wig could make a half wig 1b/33...that texture looks simular to my bkt hair. Even a regular yaky would look closer because it would have a slight kink (although straight) and it would not be all  shinny.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 25, 2010)

LovinLocks, mono pam is fantastic on you!!! 7010 looks nice too, because your hair texture looks silky and blends well.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> I don't leave any hair out because I don't want to have to constantly manipulate the hair, but even with this *I find that I'm having to gel my edges down more often than I want to*. I'm going to have to invest in a few full wigs.



I use moisturizer, or conditioner. If I wet my leave-out area with pure aloe vera gel (a watery consistency) and then apply something creamy like avocado butter , then brush it gently with a boar bristle brush or even use a comb followed by a scarf for a few minutes, my hair dries straight and will blend great. Gel can be too drying. 





locabouthair said:


> The front of my hair didnt break but I dont leave any out. I use a headband. It's kinda boring but I dont see any breakage at the front. Also make sure you take the combs out that could be a reason for the breakage. Use pins instead.



 to the wide cloth headband and pins! Those are my keys to success with half wigs! 

I have so many it's ludicrous. I need to start taking pics of myself wearing them... I think my favorite is Kalhua. The model his wearing it WAY up on her hairline for some reason erplexed but I wear it pushed back a bit with a colorful wide cloth headband and you can't tell me I don't look cute!  lol

My fave full wig is Java Girl... she's the one I wear most often. Poor DH is like   WHY are you wearing such a short wig??? erplexed


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 27, 2010)

any more wig pics? I'm feenin over here ladies!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 27, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Watching Ateyaa (sp.?) talking about the braided Tony Tail (gotta get me some of those) I fell in love with how she rocked the Easy Ida. Beautiful that woman, her make-up and hair, impeccable! I'm wondering (just like B's above) if I can rock it with my naturally curly hair. I sure want to try.


 

I found some on Ebay and they look cute with just about any wig.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 27, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> any more wig pics? I'm feenin over here ladies!


 
I have 3 new wigs still in the packages and one more on the wayerplexed

I need some motivation hahahaha


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got pics for you!!!

I took my braids out Sunday & rocked Tammy today!  I absolutely love this wig!!!

Excuse my less than put together look.  It was early and I have been running on little sleep and did not put on any makeup because I was going to my office to catch up on some paper work while we were closed today.
















I'll put up more pics as I start to wear my other ones.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 28, 2010)

How any one have an estimate as to how long tammy last????


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 28, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I got pics for you!!!



Tammy looks so cute on you! Ya'll gonna make me go buy her.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cute a shoe. I am the only one that looks stupid in Tammy.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 28, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Very cute a shoe. I am the only one that looks stupid in Tammy.


 
Did I miss the pics? I doubt if it looks bad on you. I have yet to put mine on. I hope I don't have to send it to the wig cemetary haha


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 28, 2010)

Frisky- it was so bad I didn't dare post pics, lol. I love your new siggie girl, not looking a day over 25 either.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 28, 2010)

You will love it. 



Barbie83 said:


> Tammy looks so cute on you! Ya'll gonna make me go buy her.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sure it was fine.  You are probably just being hard on yourself because you have been rocking all the wigs I've seen you in.




SelfStyled said:


> Very cute a shoe. I am the only one that looks stupid in Tammy.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 31, 2010)

My name is a_shoe and I am addicted to half-wigs erplexed.

I just purchased 3 more half wigs.  I currently have 4 in rotation and 2 still in the package.  My roommate has started calling me Regine(from Living Single)  and I don't even care.

I just really love how it gives me the option of looking put together while not manipulating my own hair too much.

Anyhoo that was a sidebar.  Here's the pics I promised...

P.S. - If you all haven't figured out by now I suck at taking pics . And again sorry for the overworked and tired, makeupless face.

Sensationnel HZ 7004





Sensationnel HZ 7021




This one looks like a very cute roller set.  It's not too thick either so it looks realistic.  It looks much better in person than in this pic.

Not sure of the name of this one.  I got it from the local BSS.  It was my first half-wig I ever purchased.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 31, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> How any one have an estimate as to how long tammy last????



ive been wearing her daily for 3 weeks going on 4..and she's holding up well..a little tangling in the nape part but nothing too crazy..i only use water on her so far


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 31, 2010)

I loved Tammy the 1st day & haven't worn her since...on everyone in this thread, she looks fine to me, but when I put her on, I feel like the cowardly lion...maybe b/c I'm not used to BIG hair (I wear a bun 99% of the time)

But off topic I am a little frustrated...after FINALLY figuring out after all these years what color EXACTLY matches MY hair color (Outre F4/27) I can NOT NOT NOT find a half wig on ANY web site that has that color for some reason. I wrongly assumed that   S4/27 was the same thing as F4/27 and ordered Outre's Polly in that color...and it is soooo dark. My hair is only that dark when it's wet....I washed my hair tonight, and am putting my rollers in to match the curl pattern for Polly. I'm hoping the color diff isn't too drastic, b/c I'm really feeling Polly

If not, I might give up on my wig challenge before I even get started.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 31, 2010)

How do you install these? I'd like to switch my PS from phony pony (i baggy my own pony underneath the phony one) to a new half wig I bought today (Sensationnel HZ 7004) and I have some questions as _this is my first time_. 

Do you cornrow, baggy or wear a wig cap on your hair under the half wig? 
What about the piece you leave out? I have 2" BKT'd roots and texlaxed ends - trying to not use any heat styling. 

Thanks in advance for helping out this half wig newbie!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, I really like that Toronto.  I want that!!!




eyunka said:


> Here are a couple of styles, I don't have any tricks. I like the freetress brand the best. Its the closest to my hair texture and i like the combs in the inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 31, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Very cute a shoe. *I am the only one that looks stupid in Tammy.*


NO. I just threw it in the trash..I looked like someone out of the caveman eraerplexed

I'm going to try 1/2wigs named polly or malibu twist..if i keep looking crazy I will just stick to weaves


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 1, 2010)

It depends on personal preference.  All the ladies on here have different methods.  I alternate between doing a baggy and a netted wig cap (I am in search for a satin one or a satin beanie if any ladies know where I can find one).  I take out the combs on my wigs because they hurt my head.  Then I just smooth back my edges, pin my hair back and then put on the wig cap.  I then slide the wig in place, use a couple of pins on the sides to hold it in place and then put on a headband.  That's it!  I haven't really gotten blending down to a science yet and I am not using any heat to straighten as of yet so that's why I use the headband.  HTH!



jayjaycurlz said:


> How do you install these? I'd like to switch my PS from phony pony (i baggy my own pony underneath the phony one) to a new half wig I bought today (Sensationnel HZ 7004) and I have some questions as _this is my first time_.
> 
> Do you cornrow, baggy or wear a wig cap on your hair under the half wig?
> What about the piece you leave out? I have 2" BKT'd roots and texlaxed ends - trying to not use any heat styling.
> ...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 1, 2010)

does anyone know where to find half wigs online in lighter colors? my hair is like a strawberry blonde color...maybe even copper lookin thanks


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is "Peach" by Newborn Free. I like this wig a lot. I had to put some cornstarch on it to take away a little bit of the shine and it's still pretty shiny, but I love it.


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is "Doris" by Carefree. I fell in love with this wig when I saw it online and I happened to see it in the BSS today. It is a little pricier than the wigs I usually buy, but it is well worth it. It's very natural looking.


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^I love the way you wore Peach in a ponytail...that is sooo cute!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cute wigs LaToya!!!  As usual you are working it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok ladies I'm trying it again.  This one was 14.99 at a local BSS so I threw it on while playing with my make-up. Excuse the make-up, Im not good yet. So I will practice getting this wig placed correctly. And then I'll update again with one I paid 24.99 I just love it too in the package.


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think your makeup looks nice and the wig looks like it grew out of your scalp.


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 8, 2010)

ms. sweetevie that wig looks fantastic on you!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!?!?!? Great idea!

Polly by Outre
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/curly-half-wig/

I was transitioning to natural
Photo of half wig installed, not yet blended.





attempted blendingwith gel





shorter curl in the middle is my hair


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Maya II by Janet Collection
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/hw-mya-ii-janet-col/


----------



## Bulletproof (Feb 8, 2010)

Yees! I just came on to search for this thread it was here waiting for me. I'm gonna git me some hurr


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Anna by Pazzazz
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/anna-by-pazazz/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Aisha by Outre
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/aisha-by-outre/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

This is the HZ 7003 Instant Weave by Sensationnel, my first half wig.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/my-second-attempt-a/

I was going for the Rhianna curly bob look in the summer of 2007 but did not want to pay $200 for a full weave & I was not about to cut my own hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Bilbao Girl by Freetress

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/my-second-attempt-a/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

HZ T001 - Sensationnel lace top half wig, fresh out of the packaging (and a bit shiny)

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-1/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

HZ T004 - Sensationnel lace top half wig (right out of the package & shiny)
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-2/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2010)

HZ T008 - Sensationnel lace top half wig
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-lace-t/


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 9, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> I am the only one that looks stupid in Tammy.



I've got to go back and see, but I highly doubt it.  Girl you are to phyne.  But, speaking of lookin' stupid in a HW, what choo know about I threw away (yeah, I said it, "threw away") my Mono Pam.  And the real funny thing is it is the main wig folk say is "just like" my hair.  :eatme:  That thang looks like a rug, a way heapa thick rug. Humph.  Easy Ida here I come.


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 9, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> HZ T004 - Sensationnel lace top half wig (right out of the package & shiny)
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-2/




MMmm, mmm, mm, this is just a sexy *&^)_ wig!  And yeah, I love the shine too!  I wonder, can any woman look bad in this one???  Doubt it!  Work it, girl.   Can't wait to get settled and unpacked so I can work mine too.  Baby girl asked how I am going to wear these HW's I'm buying in the FL heat but 1) It's cold as a witches tit right now; and 2)  I'll handle it .


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 9, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Maya II by Janet Collection
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/hw-mya-ii-janet-col/



i am loving this one


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 9, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> HZ T008 - Sensationnel lace top half wig
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-lace-t/


 
Love this one on you.



LovinLocks said:


> I've got to go back and see, but I highly doubt it. Girl you are to phyne. But, speaking of lookin' stupid in a HW, what choo know about I threw away (yeah, I said it, "threw away") my Mono Pam. And the real funny thing is it is the main wig folk say is "just like" my hair. :eatme: That thang looks like a rug, a way heapa thick rug. Humph. Easy Ida here I come.


 
Girl thank you so much! You coulda slid Mono Pam my way- you looked so good in that one too. Did you throw it away because it was umanageable or did you just not like the way you looked in it?


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 9, 2010)

Dang girl, SelfStyled, you know you are correct.  I would have LOVED to send it to you, shoot.  I only wore it twice too.

I felt like a big-headed thang in that wig.  You see though it may be my texture, my hair is no waaaayy that thick.  It was so, so, BIG, you feel me?  Dang I wish I was thinking.  But, you know what, I was embroiled in the middle of relocating to Florida a couple of weeks ago and all I could think was, "If ya don't like it; don't take it".  I wasn't on line much during the packing or else you prolly would have told me to send it.  Shoot.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw Sensationnel T004 on a few people (youtube) and decided to buy it finally.  I have not yet worn it outside though since i'm in two strand twists until April (crochet braids).



LovinLocks said:


> MMmm, mmm, mm, this is just a sexy *&^)_ wig! And yeah, I love the shine too! I wonder, can any woman look bad in this one??? Doubt it! Work it, girl. Can't wait to get settled and unpacked so I can work mine too. Baby girl asked how I am going to wear these HW's I'm buying in the FL heat but 1) It's cold as a witches tit right now; and 2) I'll handle it .


 
That is one of my favs too - Maya II 
It's labeled "human hair" but I do still think it's a synthetic blend.



MizzBrit said:


> i am loving this one


 

I like T008 a lot too - although the color is off.  It was to be a #2 (per my order & the packaging) but it looks more like #4 to me.  



SelfStyled said:


> Love this one on you.


----------



## Boricua40 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just started wearing half wigs so I only have two......right now  Tammy and kelly I haven't figured out how to upload my pics yet on here but I have pics on hairlista.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 10, 2010)

^^Lots of ladies have Tammy.  I am gonna have to buy her for 2010.


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my, just saw a pic of her.  OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE TAMMY
	Price	:	$19.99 $16.99

Is THIS how she really looks . . . http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...le=0&Display=&Type=Category&Keyword=HALF WIGS


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 10, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Oh my, just saw a pic of her. OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE TAMMY
> Price    :    $19.99 $16.99
> 
> Is THIS how she really looks . . . http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...le=0&Display=&Type=Category&Keyword=HALF WIGS


 

She doesn't look that crazy when you put her on hahaha....she is a little more tame. The Wet and Wavy spray helps too.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is my full wig. It's over my micro braids. You can see one braid. I like the colors tho and its very soft.







I had to put a headband on over the top because it was so big since I have micro braids underneath it.


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lilly revamped

....yes ladies Lilly's still chugging along, 5 weeks later! As long as I keep a paddle brush handy she's fine. In fact, now that she's older, she looks more natural to me, less shiny.

I decided to go with a bohemian look today:


















I found this look on youtube, I thought she looked so cute!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3-MkLFAxgw


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^Barbie you are just working Lilly!  Beautiful as always.  

I might have to give her a try.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 12, 2010)

Barbie- that is such a cute look on you. I might try and replicate that style, thanks for the video.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> *She doesn't look that crazy when you put her on hahaha*....she is a little more tame. The Wet and Wavy spray helps too.


 
I agree.  It is a lot more tame when you actually see it in person.  I saw it before online, that is before the ladies on here suggested it, and I was like OH NO!

But then you guys talked me into buying it.


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 13, 2010)

*Jackpot!  Easy Ida Sale*

Ladies,

Just had to pass this on:

1	 EASY-IDA-WIG-JANET-COLLECTION	Human Hair Easy Ida half wig	     $59.99 https://www.hairstopandshop.com

Last I looked it was "on sale" for $65.00 and I was broke.  Still broke, but had to jump on this $59.99 price.  I hope I look half as good as Ateyaa in mine when she arrives.  I ordered in 1B with back-up color of "1".

LL


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 15, 2010)

LovinLocks- let me know how you like easy Ida

Outre Jewelry- I bought this one purely because of Latoya's pic in it- I love it. It's a more tamed version of Vanilla Girl


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 15, 2010)

Sensationnel HZ-7038...this is my new love!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Sensationnel HZ-7038...this is my new love!!



 that looks like your hair!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 16, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> LovinLocks- let me know how you like easy Ida
> 
> Outre Jewelry- I bought this one purely because of Latoya's pic in it- I love it. It's a more tamed version of Vanilla Girl



This looks really beautiful on you  You're right, this is not one I would buy just from looking at the model. But you guys have me eyeing it now


----------



## taz007 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am sporting the Sensational Synthetic Half Wig Instant Lace Front _Acacia_ from Clairhair.

Here is a pic from the Clairhair site:







Here is me wearing it:


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^I bought Acacia and tried to cut it into the style you have. Didn't work for me 

I'll send it to you if you want, maybe you can work with it.


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I am sporting the Sensational Synthetic Half Wig Instant Lace Front _Acacia_ from Clairhair.
> 
> Here is a pic from the Clairhair site:
> 
> ...


 
Woooo chile this wig looks 1,000% better ON YOU!


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 17, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> LovinLocks- let me know how you like Easy Ida


 
I surely will SS.  Sittin' here with baited breath waiting.  Would be so cool to get this wig, wind up with a job interview and wear it.  It just looks so empowering (or is it simply Ateyaah's persona)?


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 17, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Woooo chile this wig looks 1,000% better ON YOU!



I have to co-sign on the above, you look fierce!


----------



## lux10023 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah i gotta co-sign that too---it does look way better on you...




LovinLocks said:


> Woooo chile this wig looks 1,000% better ON YOU!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 17, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Woooo chile this wig looks 1,000% better ON YOU!



  You 'bout made me spit my egglette drink all over my laptop!

I was nervous when I bought this, for sure


----------



## taz007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> ^^I bought Acacia and tried to cut it into the style you have. Didn't work for me
> 
> I'll send it to you if you want, maybe you can work with it.


Sure, I'll take it.  Thank you!


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> You 'bout made me spit my egglette drink all over my laptop!:



Ya know Taz, I just got the book that originally posted the egglette drink!!!    I've gotta get back on my grind with that and some other stuff I've learned about here.  It seems job hunting (while taking grad courses and having relocated over 1,000 miles from home) can be so dang exhausting [mentally] and it's making me have myopic vision.  

Shoot, I'm ready to get back into being all narcissistic 'bout my beautiful hair . . .


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 17, 2010)

im still sportin my tammy(geesh she'ss long lasting!)
2 wigs i plan on getting:

New Born Free Kelly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHEkZO0pI7c
Sensationnel HZ7047 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsBmOH4ijoI


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 17, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Sensationnel HZ-7038...this is my new love!!


 

You know I saw this last night & the 1st thing I did today was go out and buy this. I love it!!!!! It looks like my hair but fuller. I need to wash & braid my hair up though, b/c with my curls all over the place *even in a bun* the wig doesn't sit on my head.....

Thank you for posting this & you look great in it...I'll come back with pics. Yay!


----------



## Bianna125 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love all the wigs I'm seeing!  Keep it up ladies!

I haven't posted in a while because I've been wearing "Malibu Twist" almost 24/7, but I found "Polly" at my local BSS and liked the curl/wave pattern

This is Polly by Outre color #4 (of couse the model doesn't do it justice)





I love the waves!





Still rocking my headbands...I'm 12 weeks post
(I combed that little part in the front out as soon as I saw this pic!)





I set it a little further back on my head so it would look longer





It's about SL


----------



## taz007 (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW!!! Very pretty on you!! I love it! 

You look fabulous!  I may have to take a look at Polly the further that I get in my stretch!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 18, 2010)

Ladies just thought I would share this video from muffinismylovers  from youtube where she talks about where you can buy wigs on the cheap....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COi36BAtYg


----------



## Destanee (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the Polly too! 



I like big hair so I brush it out before I wear it.  



This is another Polly I cut.



And another...


----------



## GeauXavi (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky Way Human Hair Fullcap Band - Milano Girl

I love it


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 19, 2010)

Bianna125 said:


> This is Polly by Outre color #4 (of couse the model doesn't do it justice)



She surely doesn't.  But, YOU do!  



P.S.  Easy Ida arrived TODAY!  Can't WAIT to find an excuse to give her a run for ma money!!!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Feb 21, 2010)

Trying to upload my girl.  I don't see anything on this screen, but I see the code.  ???  I hate, hate using other folk's pc's.  Geesh.

http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/half-wigs-protectiv/page2.html

Oh well, I give until I can get on my own 'puter.  The consensus, I'll HAVE to purchase another flat iron if I want to pull her off.  I had the one, can't think of the name, interchangeable plates, with the metal comb thing that sticks up that a lotta ladies here can't stand, with steam.  Anywho, I gave it away when I got those Sisterlocks installed.  Well, looks like if I want to sport the straight, human hair hw's I'll need a flat iron.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 21, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Milky Way Human Hair Fullcap Band - Milano Girl
> 
> I love it


 
Conqueror- I loved the Milano girl so much on you I ordered one this weekend. HS is having sale and it was cheap so I ordered it.



LovinLocks said:


> Trying to upload my girl. I don't see anything on this screen, but I see the code. ??? I hate, hate using other folk's pc's. Geesh.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/half-wigs-protectiv/page2.html
> 
> Oh well, I give until I can get on my own 'puter. The consensus, I'll HAVE to purchase another flat iron if I want to pull her off. I had the one, can't think of the name, interchangeable plates, with the metal comb thing that sticks up that a lotta ladies here can't stand, with steam. Anywho, I gave it away when I got those Sisterlocks installed. Well, looks like if I want to sport the straight, human hair hw's I'll need a flat iron.


 
Get it Lovin' that is a hot look on you


----------



## Rain20 (Feb 21, 2010)

Frisky,

Can you explain how you did the front of your hair? Is that a headband or comb in the front?


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 22, 2010)

Rain20 said:


> Frisky,
> 
> Can you explain how you did the front of your hair? Is that a headband or comb in the front?


 

I used 3 purple bobby pins all lined up in a row going across..hth


----------



## Rain20 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. It looks nice.


----------



## joy1181 (Feb 23, 2010)

bumping for more cute half-wigs


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry pics were taken with my phone..I knew if I didn't take them now I might not get around to it.

Sensationnel HZ-7021..love this one too. I styled my hair the same way as with HZ-7038.


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is Newborn Free Rush. I love this piece!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Sorry pics were taken with my phone..I knew if I didn't take them now I might not get around to it.
> 
> Sensationnel HZ-7021..love this one too. I styled my hair the same way as with HZ-7038.



thats cute!  What color is it?
Girl you dont look anywhere near 40!


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> thats cute! What color is it?
> Girl you dont look anywhere near 40!


 
Thank you so much!!

It is a 4 and let me tell you, it is a lighter 4 than some of the other Sensationnel wigs that I have but it still blended pretty good. A 2 may have still been too dark for me.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 23, 2010)

You did it again Frisky- beautiful. 

Latoya- Waves and curls should be your signature look. It looks awesome on you. I like the layers.  I just ordered Ruth/Rush last week from Blackhairspray and it came today. Yay


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 23, 2010)

When you get the Born Free you'll have to tell us how you like it because it looks cute.



MizzBrit said:


> im still sportin my tammy(geesh she'ss long lasting!)
> 2 wigs i plan on getting:
> 
> New Born Free Kelly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHEkZO0pI7c
> Sensationnel HZ7047 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsBmOH4ijoI


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 26, 2010)

I am loving this one too ladies!! I had planned on blending it a little better and leave the front out cause I did a braid out but I was pressed for time so I just clipped the front back into a minature hump.

FreeTress Lyon Girl


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 26, 2010)

Frisky, and this is totally off topic, but you are so not 40!

Oh and the hair is fabu!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 28, 2010)

My first half-wig.   it's Kendis by Outre.  I'm mad it didn't look like the picture (or like it looked on the store mannequin ) but it'll do.  I think it blended ok with my visible new growth.  Next time I wear it, I'll will wear it closer to the front of my head.






Sorry for the scary blur-face, I'll add some more pics to my Fotki later.


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is the "Mommy wig" from the Janet collection. This wig is so fun, cute, and versatile! I got tons of compliments on this one. It's human hair and was only $19.99 on amazon.com. You can do a search on youtube to see how other ladies are rocking it. No two people wear it the same!


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 28, 2010)

LaToya... that looks so Ka-Yoot on you !!!

I don't like very short wigs that much but that one is fiyah on you. I'm sure you have had a lot of compliments on that one.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 28, 2010)

I finally learned how to post a pic with my MAC.

Just wanted to show y'all the half wig that I love the best. It's called La Jaye by Vanessa and I love it to death. It's a lot of hair and very big so I wouldn't wear it everyday. 



Deleted pic seeing my big face on here scared me!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 28, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> *Frisky, and this is totally off topic, but you are so not 40!
> *
> Oh and the hair is fabu!



i was thinking the same! i would have guessed late 20's/early 30's.. i hope i look as fab as you ladies when i hit my 40's


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 28, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> This is Newborn Free Rush. I love this piece!



this is cute.i love your smile too.


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 28, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> This is the "Mommy wig" from the Janet collection. This wig is so fun, cute, and versatile! I got tons of compliments on this one. It's human hair and was only $19.99 on amazon.com. You can do a search on youtube to see how other ladies are rocking it. No two people wear it the same!



I LOVE this wig!!! It looks fabulous on you!  What color did you get?


----------



## hiphoprocker (Feb 28, 2010)

MY BELOVED Outre RUBY!! I HEART HER WITH ALL MY HEART!!! just found this pic at hairsisters.. and she's about 8 bucks less than what i pay REGULARLY at the BSS.. smh.. this pic doesnt do her justice though.. out the bag her curls are a lil tighter.. more springy fluffy spirals.. blends like a dream with my hair..







i did though just purchase french girl by model model (pic below) to give my edges a rest for a week or two.. and this pic doesnt do her justice either






sorry everything is so big!! and the "instructions" are for using her as a half i guess.. i plan to wear as a full cap..


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 28, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


>



This Mommy wig is cute!!!! I want one.....amazon you say? LOL.


----------



## ms.swayne (Feb 28, 2010)

I have french girl if anyone wants to buy it from me, I think my face is too round for that one, if your interested pm me!


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I am loving this one too ladies!! I had planned on blending it a little better and leave the front out cause I did a braid out but I was pressed for time so I just clipped the front back into a minature hump.
> 
> FreeTress Lyon Girl


 
I just ordered this one! Looks good on you! It's a smaller version of Tammy. What color did you get?


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nixx said:


> I LOVE this wig!!! It looks fabulous on you! What color did you get?


 
Thanks Nixx! They had a limited selection of colors so I got a 2.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 28, 2010)

heres my contribution lol..got it from my local BSS 









it was 18.99 and i threw the lil tag away with the name of it on it


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 28, 2010)

BklynHeart said:


> I just ordered this one! Looks good on you! It's a smaller version of Tammy. What color did you get?


 
Thanks..I am wearing a 4. It is a smaller version of Tammy with maybe just a little more definition in the pattern of the hair.


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 28, 2010)

Hiiii wig sisters!  Here's my favorite wig of the moment.  This is the Outre Jewelry wig.  I bought this one from Hairsisters, I believe.  I love this wig.  It feels great and I find myself playing in it like it's my own hair.  Thus far, I've only worn it with a headband.  I haven't felt like doing anything to the front of my hair but I'm also unsure what I would do to get such a loose braid out pattern if I did try something.  Probably a braidout with really thick braids?


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 28, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> This is the "Mommy wig" from the Janet collection. This wig is so fun, cute, and versatile! I got tons of compliments on this one. It's human hair and was only $19.99 on amazon.com. You can do a search on youtube to see how other ladies are rocking it. No two people wear it the same!



OMG!  I LOVE  this wig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 28, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Hiiii wig sisters!  Here's my favorite wig of the moment.  This is the Outre Jewelry wig.  I bought this one from Hairsisters, I believe.  I love this wig.  It feels great and I find myself playing in it like it's my own hair.  Thus far, I've only worn it with a headband.  I haven't felt like doing anything to the front of my hair but I'm also unsure what I would do to get such a loose braid out pattern if I did try something.  Probably a braidout with really thick braids?



thats really cute!  
... off to check it out on HS.  lol


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 28, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Sorry pics were taken with my phone..I knew if I didn't take them now I might not get around to it.
> 
> Sensationnel HZ-7021..love this one too. I styled my hair the same way as with HZ-7038.



Frisky's wigs ALWAYS look like they grew right outta her scalp!


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 28, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> thats really cute!
> ... off to check it out on HS.  lol



Thanks L!  I forgot to mention, it's a 1B.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 28, 2010)

I love that Mommy Wig...saw her on YT..can't remember the lady who did a video on it...deme or something like that...

I want her, but my head is so dern big that I don't want to risk buying her and she doesn't fit lol


----------



## dorko (Mar 1, 2010)

welp..
i shall be buying half wigs tomorrow o_0
they're so nice!!! lol


----------



## BklynHeart (Mar 1, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Thanks..I am wearing a 4. It is a smaller version of Tammy with maybe just a little more definition in the pattern of the hair.


 Hmm, 4 still looks nice a dark! I think I'm going to change and get a 2.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 1, 2010)

Sensationnel HZ 7037...this one is cute but is kinda big hahaha...I was running late so I didn't have alot a time to style her but it turned out ok.


----------



## LaToya28 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very cute Frisky! I saw a video of that one yesterday. I might just have to order it.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 2, 2010)

UGHH these camara phone pics aren't the greastest This is Jessica by Outre in a #4. One of my favorites...real easy.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh my God, ladies....

I am having EXTREME buyer's remorse right now.

I got a shipment of 8 halfwigs, 1 lace front & 2 phony ponys...I tried 2 on, and I don't even want to look at the rest

If anyone wears the Sensationnel colors F4/27 & F4/30, hit me  up...I'll come back with pics of the ones I didn't open...

I feel so damned guilty right now....I might even send my hair steamer back when it gets here. UghhhH!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Oh my God, ladies....
> 
> I am having EXTREME buyer's remorse right now.
> 
> ...




where did you get the half wigs from?

Don't feel remorseful?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> where did you get the half wigs from?
> 
> Don't feel remorseful?


 
Rockey trading..I got the ones I ordered in the right colors and everything...they haven't even been in the house 10 minutes, y'all and I already want to send them back. My curiosity got me to open 2 of them and one is too blonde & the other is too curly....I'll wear those under hats since I opened them & no one is going to be a used wig (a 2 minute used one even) & I'm going to sell the rest or see if Rockey Trading will take them back


ughhh...I think I'm only feeling this way b/c I just paid for classes, and true, it was only a little over a hundred dollars, but I not only bought all that, I got a hair steamer & the slim in 6 series..I lost my damn mind in a DAY y'all...and I don't just impulse buy like that

so...yeah, pics up soon...


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 2, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Rockey trading..I got the ones I ordered in the right colors and everything...they haven't even been in the house 10 minutes, y'all and I already want to send them back. My curiosity got me to open 2 of them and one is too blonde & the other is too curly....I'll wear those under hats since I opened them & no one is going to be a used wig (a 2 minute used one even) & I'm going to sell the rest or see if Rockey Trading will take them back
> 
> 
> ughhh...I think I'm only feeling this way b/c I just paid for classes, and true, it was only a little over a hundred dollars, but I not only bought all that, I got a hair steamer & the slim in 6 series..I lost my damn mind in a DAY y'all...and I don't just impulse buy like that
> ...



What are the exact item/style numbers of the other wigs, and in what colors? I may be able to take them off your hands if they're the ones I've been eyeing


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Rockey trading..I got the ones I ordered in the right colors and everything...they haven't even been in the house 10 minutes, y'all and I already want to send them back. My curiosity got me to open 2 of them and one is too blonde & the other is too curly....I'll wear those under hats since I opened them & no one is going to be a used wig (a 2 minute used one even) & I'm going to sell the rest or see if Rockey Trading will take them back
> 
> 
> ughhh...I think I'm only feeling this way b/c I just paid for classes, and true, it was only a little over a hundred dollars, but I not only bought all that, I got a hair steamer & the slim in 6 series..I lost my damn mind in a DAY y'all...and I don't just impulse buy like that
> ...




Good to know Rockey Trading came good.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 2, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> What are the exact item/style numbers of the other wigs, and in what colors? I may be able to take them off your hands if they're the ones I've been eyeing


 
All Sensationnel

HZ 9004 F4/27 Instant Weave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HZ p012 F4/30 Instant Pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blossom Instant Lace Front FS4/30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HZ P009 Instant Pony F4/30 ---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







HZ 7054 Instant Weave F4/27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll come back with the rest after I pic the kiddos up


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Coming our of lurk mode to thank you and warn you!

Y'all have inspired me to try half-wigs as a PS. I mean you ladies are fierce! 

I see now that I have no excuse to have a bad hair day with half-wigs looking this good!

But I had a very bad experience with GMBShair.com and I had to warn my sisters. I wrote a detailed post here: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10332268#post10332268

Okay, I will lurk back.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone got the Freetress Mariah?  The Youtube reviews are all great for this wig.

Any pictures ladies ???

TIA


----------



## Charlie555 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is me wearing Motown Tress LG-18.  It looks like a nice roller set.  I like it because its not shiney.


Pic deleted .....


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay....new wig! 

This is Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ 7039.... 






















I've only worn her 3 times and I love the straight, classy look, however this one does tangle quite a bit (carrying a brush with you is absolutely necessary). Besides that, I love her!


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 29, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Yay....new wig!
> 
> This is Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ 7039....
> 
> ...


 
This looks like my Outre Lexus. 


 


She sheds and tangles too. She's thin so she looks natural. One of our BSS has Lexus on sale for 12.99. I think it's being discontinued. I think I'll try this one next.

Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got her from Rockey Trading for $10. But I wouldn't recommend this site. They enforce a minimum of $200 on weave/wig orders, so I had to go in with 2 other members, and when the order came in, not everything was included 

http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?event=showcatalog&catid=60360


----------



## caramelty (Mar 29, 2010)

This is mines I only have my bang area out. I love it.
I believe her name is Felicia.


----------



## caramelty (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I am going to find a human hair fall like the one im rocking.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 29, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I got her from Rockey Trading for $10. But I wouldn't recommend this site. They enforce a minimum of $200 on weave/wig orders, so I had to go in with 2 other members, and when the order came in, not everything was included
> 
> http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?event=showcatalog&catid=60360


 
Dang.  I was hoping to start an affair with this site.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 29, 2010)

caramelty said:


> This is mines I only have my bang area out. I love it.
> I believe her name is Felicia.


 
That's pretty.  I'm falling in love with straight long wigs that I put on over my curly short twists.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 29, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I got her from Rockey Trading for $10. But I wouldn't recommend this site. They enforce a minimum of $200 on weave/wig orders, so I had to go in with 2 other members, and when the order came in, not everything was included
> 
> 
> 
> what?!  The min went up to $200...I need to slow down on the hair spending.  :(


----------



## caramelty (Mar 29, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> That's pretty.  I'm falling in love with straight long wigs that I put on over my curly short twists.



Me too. My hair is pulled back in a ponytail. My search is to find a human hair one straight. I think I will rock this and hopefully my transition wont be as bad.


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 29, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> what?!  The min went up to $200?
> Just when I was ready to wrap my mind around droping $100?   Maybe that's a sign that I need to slow down on the hair spending.



At the time we made our order, the minimum was $200. But someone in that thread mentioned that they went down to $100, so maybe still try it! I just don't really like the idea of a minimum in general.


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 29, 2010)

i currently have my eye on freetress creta girl


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Mar 29, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> i currently have my eye on freetress creta girl


I know I love Love Love how it looks. Just ordered it. from blackhairspray.com. They have it on sale for 14.99. Will post pics when I get it. Can't wait!


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^^ooooh she's cute  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Mar 31, 2010)

Blackhairspray's Ming called me to tell me the 2/33/130 I ordered is out of stock :X.
So their sending me the 4/30 i don't know if it will match correctly


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 31, 2010)

cant wait to see pic of creta!


----------



## caramelty (Mar 31, 2010)

Have any of you ladies found a site that carries human hair falls? Or I wonder if I would be better off making it myself. Let me say attempt to make it.


----------



## mimi0410 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great thread ladies!!! These are all Sophia Girl by Freetress


----------



## mimi0410 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is Jessica by Outre


----------



## Dannibear86 (Mar 31, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> Great thread ladies!!! These are all Sophia Girl by Freetress




 I was seriously considering this one and I am def going to get it now. It is too cute !


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 1, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> i currently have my eye on freetress creta girl


 


I have Creta and I love her!!! Celtic girl is cute too..


----------



## Oyekade (Apr 1, 2010)

I want to order from rockey trading, anyone know how much they charge for shipping? it is not available of their site


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 1, 2010)

i ordered creta...waiting for her to come...


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 1, 2010)

subscribing so i can post pics of my new half wig later...


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 1, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> I want to order from rockey trading, anyone know how much they charge for shipping? it is not available of their site


 
The shpping is by how much your pkg weighs.....Mine was like $8.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 1, 2010)

I wanted to show off my new half wig. I  it! It's great. It's the look I've been going for.  I had been doing sew ins and they were getting pretty expensive so I decided to go back to my tried and true half wigs. Her name is Janet and the line is Pazazz. I found her at a local BSS for around $30. At first it was hard for me to blend since I hadn't had a touch up since Thanksgiving.  But I went ahead and got a touch-up a couple of nights ago and now it's really hard to tell where my hair ends and the fake hair begins! Please let me know what you guys think! The pics of me in the blue shirt was the day I first got the wig. I struggled a bit at first with the blending, but I think I've got it now.


----------



## miabee1 (Apr 2, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I wanted to show off my new half wig. I  it! It's great. It's the look I've been going for.  I had been doing sew ins and they were getting pretty expensive so I decided to go back to my tried and true half wigs. Her name is Janet and the line is Pazazz. I found her at a local BSS for around $30. At first it was hard for me to blend since I hadn't had a touch up since Thanksgiving.  But I went ahead and got a touch-up a couple of nights ago and now it's really hard to tell where my hair ends and the fake hair begins! Please let me know what you guys think! The pics of me in the blue shirt was the day I first got the wig. I struggled a bit at first with the blending, but I think I've got it now.


 

I love it!! It looks very natural. BTW, congrats on your pregnancy, I miss your Youtube videos.


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 2, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I have Creta and I love her!!! Celtic girl is cute too..


pics?!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok I got Creta. Wrong color. Don't know whats going on at blackhairspray.com but they left me seriously disappointed. It was also super super big. I had my mom model it and we tried to thin it out a bit.
See here.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=458480

But it looked best on her so I gave it to here. Stopped by my local BSS and picked up 1b/30 acaciua sensational brand half wig. Cost me more than I wanted to spend but Easter is tomorrow So yea!.

Here are the pics


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 5, 2010)

Creta looks really cute!  I may have to look into getting that one. I'd love to see more pics of people wearing it though!


----------



## Pandoras Box (Apr 5, 2010)

cant remember the number, but this from motown tress and ive been wearing her for a week.  i love her....


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> I was seriously considering this one and I am def going to get it now. It is too cute !


 
There are sooooooooooo many ways you can style and pin Sophia Girl up. I love her. I think my fav is my avatar. I just left a little of my hair out...curled it parted in the middle, pull some of the front back over the weft. It looks very natural. Ive never ordered her online. I always get her from a local BSS.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 5, 2010)

Creta is larger than life! hahahaha..I like her though. I got her in a #4 with with a few blonde streaks but you can't tell from the pic. This is at the end of the night so she might be looking a little haggard.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 5, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Creta is larger than life! hahahaha..I like her though. I got her in a #4 with with a few blonde streaks but you can't tell from the pic. This is at the end of the night so she might be looking a little haggard.


 
That's really cute!  It looks good. Thanks for posting a pic. I may try to work up the nerve to wear it one day.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought Tammy after seeing youtube vids on her and reading you ladies reviews. O to the M to the G...I'm in love!!! I'm going to order 2 more...this is going to be my signature look. I cut her down to  btwn sl-apl as thinned it out a bit, but I'll keep one as is when I want that extra wild child swag.

For Tammy users, does she get less poofy with wear? I put in gel and conditioner and braided the hair in attempts to squash it a bit, but the extraextra poof is still there.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 11, 2010)

My new style, Baltimore Girl in color #4. It's a fullcap by Freetress but I did not leave any of my hair out. I needed #2 but they were out and backordered from China. I have been trying on this exact wig at the BSS for weeks and finally brought her home.

I plan to cut about an inch off the bottom layer in the back to be more consistent with my own APL hair.






http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/baltimore-girl-by-f/


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 11, 2010)

duch, for me her poofyness went down alot after continuous wear


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 11, 2010)

yesterday i ordered new born free kelly and sensationell hz 7047..cant wait to get them


----------



## LovinLocks (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

Would anyone like to purchase a pre-owned [worn 3 x's] Style:  HZ 7010 Sensationnel Instant Weave (Color 1) half wig?




Make an offer plus shipping from me to you.

LL


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 16, 2010)

i HAVE to revive this thread...


----------



## Janice (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know any brands/styles of half wigs that naturals with a 4a texture can wear that will blend in nicely? I don't want to have to constantly press my hair to have to wear half wigs with a permed/relaxed texture, that is why I prefer something close to my natural hair texture. I would prefer if there were no comb attachmentets also. I'm trying to restore my hairline after a full wig with comb attachments took it off. Any suggestions or links would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 20, 2010)

here is hz-7047











i personally find it too thin but itll work


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just ordered Sensationnel HZ 7049 





She's super long and glam so it will be for special occasions only....

And Outre Yasmine





I've had my eye on her for a long while! I'm so excited....

I got both of these for $28 (including shipping) with my 30% off code CLAIRHAIR. But with all the bad reviews, I'm hoping and praying I don't have any problem with my order. I want these wigs on my head 5 minutes ago!


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 20, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> I bought Tammy after seeing youtube vids on her and reading you ladies reviews. O to the M to the G...I'm in love!!! I'm going to order 2 more...this is going to be my signature look. I cut her down to btwn sl-apl as thinned it out a bit, but I'll keep one as is when I want that extra wild child swag.
> 
> For Tammy users, does she get less poofy with wear? I put in gel and conditioner and braided the hair in attempts to squash it a bit, but the extraextra poof is still there.


 
I just wore Tammy for the first time this weekend and it didn't get extra poofy as the night went on. I just think it is a big haired wig in general and you really can't do much about it hahaha..it you are looking for a similar shorter but not as poofy wig, try Lyon Girl from FreeTress.  



MizzBrit said:


> here is hz-7047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like it..this is of one of my favorite ones just to throw on real quick with a headband.


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 20, 2010)

im wearing her today!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Any tips for how to fix frizzy hair on a synthetic half wig? I love my wig but there is one spot that looks a little rough.  Not sure what to do.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 22, 2010)

I want a believable looking half wig. I love the ones barbie ordered and the hz 7047 is super cute. Know that I can make a decent bantu knot my hair can blend in easily with the curly wigs.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for this thread ladies!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 23, 2010)

^^For sure! Barbie is going to make me order lily, hz7030, and I want to get sabina. Next paycheck or graduation money!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2010)

You ladies make wigs look GOOD!!!!


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm wearing Yasmine now. I really like it, esp. once you give her a few good brushes to loosen the waves. Yasmine and Tammy.....my new joints.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 23, 2010)

Zuleika said:


> Planning on getting Yasmine soon, and I've seen good reviews of tammy here and yt.



You should def get them. With both, I trimmed off a couple of inches, and thinned Tammy out a bit, but I plan on repurchasing both.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought Vanessa Express Weave "La-Lexis" yesterday. It's a bit curlier and fuller than I thought it would be. I'd like to wait for some of the curls to fall before I wear her. She looks good on the package and looked good in the store.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey ladies!   Just stopping by to say that I've been going strong for a few months now with my half-wig.  She is worn out and needs to be replaced, but I'm still hanging on.

ETA: Next time I order Tammy by Outre, I might get two.  She has been a great blend with my texlaxed edges.    She is a keeper!


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 23, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I bought Vanessa Express Weave "La-Lexis" yesterday. It's a bit curlier and fuller than I thought it would be. I'd like to wait for some of the curls to fall before I wear her. She looks good on the package and looked good in the store.


 
I love Vanessa wigs...I have La Cira and she is the bomb!! The head band that comes with their wigs is great.   



Lady Esquire said:


> Hey ladies!  Just stopping by to say that I've been going strong for a few months now with my half-wig. She is worn out and needs to be replaced, but I'm still hanging on.
> 
> ETA: Next time I order Tammy by Outre, I might get two. She has been a great blend with my texlaxed edges.  She is a keeper!


 
I wore Tammy this weekend and I am 12 weeks post. I only pulled out a little bit of hair in the front and it blended so well.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lady Esquire said:


> Hey ladies!   Just stopping by to say that I've been going strong for a few months now with my half-wig.  She is worn out and needs to be replaced, but I'm still hanging on.
> 
> ETA: Next time I order Tammy by Outre, I might get two.  She has been a great blend with my texlaxed edges.    She is a keeper!



did you have ONE half wig for a few months??
If so please tell me which one.

I've been enjoying the half wigs but these synthetics seem to only last 3 weeks before it looks like it needs to go back in the box (for good)  and DON"T get caught in the rain.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's Yasmine:












I like that she's on the thin side and not wiggy at all. I ran just a bit of cornstarch thru her with my fingers and voila, human hair! 

I started out this morning with my hair curled/waved and blended in, looking so cute, but the weather said "no mam"  so I was forced to do a side ponytail


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 23, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^For sure! Barbie is going to make me order lily, hz7030, and I want to get sabina. Next paycheck or graduation money!



You should definitely get Lilly, I miss her (she's worn out )

Everytime I wore her I felt like Kim K 

ETA: I still say HZ 7010 is the best HW i've ever worn. (see my avatar). She's extremely realistic and beautiful, no bumpage or wiggy shine. The model does her no justice. Get her too!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is my favorite half wig for natural hair, it's by afro beauty and I haven't been able to find it online but they have it at the BSS. I don't know the number of it though. I will come back when I do.



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Filmatic (Apr 23, 2010)

TCatt that is so pretty. I got the mommy wig today. I brought it in M33/350 bc I like color. It was a bit too much color so I highlighted it with some black dye. It is too cute. I will wear it tonight and take pics.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 23, 2010)

TCatt86 said:


> Here is my favorite half wig for natural hair, it's by afro beauty and I haven't been able to find it online but they have it at the BSS. I don't know the number of it though. I will come back when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It blends so well! Very pretty.


----------



## Reecie (Apr 23, 2010)

*I forgot to post in here as well. 

I made my own Indian Remy Half wig ya'll.  I'm so proud of myself.*

* YOUTUBE VIDEO OF HALFWIG ​*


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love Yasmine!!! I'm glad you are enjoying her.  She looks great on you!!! 




Barbie83 said:


> Here's Yasmine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend you straight wigs?  I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head.  I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day.  Any suggestions???


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 23, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> did you have ONE half wig for a few months??
> If so please tell me which one.
> 
> I've been enjoying the half wigs but these synthetics seem to only last 3 weeks before it looks like it needs to go back in the box (for good)  and DON"T get caught in the rain.



i know you arent talking to me but i wore tammy for 3 months daily and she's still holding up


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 24, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> *Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend you straight wigs?*  I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head.  I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day.  Any suggestions???



This is what I do when I want to wear a straight half wig, but only on freshly washed & conditioned hair.  Works out perfectly!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 24, 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking.  Of course on clean hair only, lol.  Heat on dirty hair is a .



Jetblackhair said:


> This is what I do when I want to wear a straight half wig, but only on freshly washed & conditioned hair.  Works out perfectly!


----------



## Filmatic (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been wear the mommy wig pretty much like half. I love it. 















I added the black to the 33/350 and everyone thinks it's my hair. Go figure, bc people are always calling my natural hair a weave.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 27, 2010)

the ones i ordered!
BTW would I be able to take out the combs and put the clips that you use for clip in extensions in their place???


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

Keeping the thread alive....

I tried a new look.  Straight long with bangs; not really my cup of tea, but I was happy to have tried something different.  I'll try to add pics to this post when I get home but here's the link in the meantime:

http://www.hairwegrow-again.com/2010/04/half-wig-review-hairsense-bangs.html

Btw, 
Filmatic, that Mommy wig looks so cute on you. 

Chelliepie, let us know how those wigs turn out...I had the last one of your pics.  It was real cute.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^Smiley I like that look, it's chic. And I looove what u did with the flower headband, it's adorable!


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Barbie!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 28, 2010)

Subscribing....


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm lovin my current half wig, but I now have my eye on Outre "Jessica." It looks really good from most of the vids I've seen on youtube.  Love the full curls! It looks so realistic as well.  Anyone have this wig?? I'd love to see pics! I'll probably order it soon, though...


----------



## camilla (Apr 28, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> the ones i ordered!
> BTW would I be able to take out the combs and put the clips that you use for clip in extensions in their place???


 *lmao I have all three of these*


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gabulldawg,  I LOVE the Jessica wig; I have some pics but the only thing is that I didn't paly around with it enough and finger out the curls at that time; now I learn that wig can stand the test of time and can be maniplulated without loosing it's curls:

http://www.hairwegrow-again.com/2010/01/half-wig-review-outre-jessica.html

In the link, you'll find links to Ateyaa's review on it; it was SOOOO nice.  And now my Jessica wig is old and worn but looks even better with age.  Two thumbs up to that wig from me.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 28, 2010)

camilla said:


> *lmao I have all three of these*



do ya love em!? tell me ya love em! Yasmine is so purty from what i've seen on yt. everyone looks so good in that wig.


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 28, 2010)

im contemplating on getting these:

sensationnel hz-7055






and

sensationnel hz-7050







if it really look like this video, i so want it

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54RqH8ZClLo


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 28, 2010)

Chelley I have Yasmine- love her. Post pics when you get your halfies.

Red Carpet - Sweet City
I left out a 1/4'"of hair to blend. My hair is thin, and I have to say it was soooooeasy to blend.  It is a monofilament wig, it can be worn like a half wig, or a whole wig. Very versatile. Because it is a mono, it lays very flat to the head, and does not have the bump that many of the half wigs have.






An updo w/Sensationnel HZ-7052, this style would wear well when it gets hot. My hair was completely protected and hidden away in a plait. The "bang" is actually a section of the wig that I just pulled forward to make a bang. Lol, I did a southerntease bun, in the back, lawd, I am now protective styling w/ my wig.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 28, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm lovin my current half wig, but I now have my eye on Outre "Jessica." It looks really good from most of the vids I've seen on youtube.  Love the full curls! It looks so realistic as well. Anyone have this wig?? I'd love to see pics! I'll probably order it soon, though...


 

Jessica is cute!! It is easily an everyday wig. I think I posted pics in this thread of me in Jessica.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 28, 2010)

selfstyled-I will def. post pics. I was so close to buying a 1/2 wig yesterday b/c I loved her but I decided to wait..however I get paid tomorrow ssoooo I can't make any promises that I wont be going back. It was new born free bohemian. She was too cute on me...had me looking like an island girl and stuff.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 28, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> im contemplating on getting these:
> 
> sensationnel hz-7055
> 
> ...


 

These are cute. I am burned out on wig buying. I have enough to last me til the end of the year and by then I probably won't be wearing them as much anymore(lies lies lies).


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> Gabulldawg, I LOVE the Jessica wig; I have some pics but the only thing is that I didn't paly around with it enough and finger out the curls at that time; now I learn that wig can stand the test of time and can be maniplulated without loosing it's curls:
> 
> http://www.hairwegrow-again.com/2010/01/half-wig-review-outre-jessica.html
> 
> In the link, you'll find links to Ateyaa's review on it; it was SOOOO nice. And now my Jessica wig is old and worn but looks even better with age. Two thumbs up to that wig from me.


 
I actually first saw the wig on your blog!  You have EXCELLENT wig reviews BTW.  There were a few other cute ones you reviewed as well. Then I checked out ateeya's vid and a few others on youtube. I definitely think the wig looks better when the curls are separated. So cute!!!  I think I'm sold on this one. 



*Frisky* said:


> Jessica is cute!! It is easily an everyday wig. I think I posted pics in this thread of me in Jessica.


 
Thanks! I saw a lot of reviews saying that it was a wig for special occasions only.  I like "glamorous" looks even for everyday so I think it will be good for me. It didn't look like it would be too glamourous in the vids I've seen though. I mean not like it would be too much for everyday. 

I would love to see your pics of Jessica! Hopefully I can find your post. We will see. There are a lot of posts to sift through...


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awww, thanks girl...that means a lot.  Glad you like it.  Make sure you come back and post pics!  And yes, now I learned how to deal with Jessica, loosen the curls, lol.  I'm gonna be doing an update post on it so ppl can see how it looks as it gets old.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Jessica is cute!! It is easily an everyday wig. I think I posted pics in this thread of me in Jessica.


 
I found your pics. Looks good!  Thanks!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> Awww, thanks girl...that means a lot. Glad you like it. Make sure you come back and post pics!  And yes, now I learned how to deal with Jessica, loosen the curls, lol. I'm gonna be doing an update post on it so ppl can see how it looks as it gets old.


 
PLEASE do!  I 'd LOVE to see how it holds up over time. Please let me know when you do it!


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 28, 2010)

@ SelfStyled protective styling her wig..... looks cute though! You get extra brownie points for that!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 28, 2010)

Smiley your hair blog is the bomb...I am going to follow you..I wear a half wig every other week so I dont know why Im not participating in this thread...I'll be back though...


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> PLEASE do!  I 'd LOVE to see how it holds up over time. Please let me know when you do it!


 
Ok, will do!


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 28, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Smiley your hair blog is the bomb...I am going to follow you..I wear a half wig every other week so I dont know why Im not participating in this thread...I'll be back though...


 
Thank you so much!  I love my wigs and such a great protective styling option too.


----------



## tropical-punch (Apr 28, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend you straight wigs?  I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head.  I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day.  Any suggestions???




I dont know if you've tried this but if you roller set your hair whiles it is wet, you can get it straight. The key is to gently stretch the hair so it is straight as you wrap it around the roller. Once it dries, take out your rollers, and you can then brush out the curl and voila straight hair .


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 28, 2010)

I just rececived TAMMy by outre
BEST hAiR Purchase Ever!!

Soft and Super natrual


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 29, 2010)

tropical-punch said:


> I dont know if you've tried this but if you roller set your hair whiles it is wet, you can get it straight. The key is to gently stretch the hair so it is straight as you wrap it around the roller. Once it dries, take out your rollers, and you can then brush out the curl and voila straight hair .



Now.... do you have a trick for natural hair???


----------



## tropical-punch (Apr 29, 2010)

metro_qt said:


> Now.... do you have a trick for natural hair???



although I'm not natural, my hair is considerably wavy/coily. I'd say give it a try and post the results.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 29, 2010)

My wigs shipped yesterday! They'll be here monday! I don't know which one to wear first! Probably the sensationnel curly llloonngg one..I don't know decisions decisions.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know you're so excited, don't forget to post pics!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 29, 2010)

I just ordered Outre Jessica from Black hairspray!!!  I can't wait til she gets here! It was a bit of a struggle ordering her, so I hope the shipping is a bit smoother!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 1, 2010)

anyone know of a realistic human hair halfie. I love my clip ins but is just entirely too much work and would love to get human hair one for those days I want straight hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 1, 2010)

Anyone have Freetress Celtic Girl?  I saw a couple youtube reviews but I want close ups of the curl pattern and inside the cap.

I may also finally get Nia Girl by Freetress (thanks Smiley).


----------



## Smiley79 (May 2, 2010)

I love Nia Girl...it's a lot of hair but very cute.  I want to get it with some color next time.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 2, 2010)

My first blending attempt:


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 2, 2010)

^^^girl that looks good! My wigs come tomorrow. I decided I will be wearing yasmine first. I hope she lasts for about a month, and then I will switch it up again. I'll probably buy more yasmines though. So excited.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 2, 2010)

Here's Jessica by Outre.  I love it.  I forgot I had this!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (May 3, 2010)

I LOVE YASMINE!!!!  I have about 3 of them.  I have oics of her in my PS album in my profile.

And yeah people were like OMG your hair grew back so fast.  

I guess that will just have to be my little secret.  



chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^girl that looks good! My wigs come tomorrow. I decided I will be wearing yasmine first. I hope she lasts for about a month, and then I will switch it up again. I'll probably buy more yasmines though. So excited.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 3, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Anyone have Freetress Celtic Girl? I saw a couple youtube reviews but I want close ups of the curl pattern and inside the cap.
> 
> I may also finally get Nia Girl by Freetress (thanks Smiley).


 
I have Celtic girl but I don't have any pics. The curls are kinda spiral. It's a nice length for the summer.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

...patiently waiting for my package..


----------



## Barbie83 (May 3, 2010)

Capri was officially a HIT for Derby weekend! I had all the fellas fooled! 







She is extremely easy to blend (I put a rinse in my hair to match the 1B---I wanted to go dark and sexy ), long and glamorous. I sooo want to wear her daily but I think it would be a bit too much for day-to-day

Friday:








(these were taken at the END of the night, hence the puffy edges )

Saturday:


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

^^^AH gorgeous! Barbie how often do you wear half wigs?


----------



## SelfStyled (May 3, 2010)

Barbie you are so cute! That is a GREAT look on you.

Okay Frisky I really need to know what you are wearing in your avatar and siggie. You look great mama.


----------



## Barbie83 (May 3, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^AH gorgeous! Barbie how often do you wear half wigs?



Thanks lady! I'd say about once or twice a week now. I used to wear them a lot more often, but I'm so active right now getting ready for summer that I'm sweating and co-washing a LOT, so I have issues with blending (don't wanna pull out the flat iron everyday). So I usually save them for the weekends when i go out or maybe one day during the workweek if I get sick of wet bunning and twistouts.


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 3, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Capri was officially a HIT for Derby weekend! I had all the fellas fooled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbie, this wig looks like it was made especially for you.  You look gorgeous girl!


----------



## *Frisky* (May 3, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Barbie you are so cute! That is a GREAT look on you.
> 
> Okay Frisky I really need to know what you are wearing in your avatar and siggie. You look great mama.


 

Thanks honl! 

That is my girl La Cira from Vanessa Wigs...LOVE HER!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

Yasmine! I'm n love. I will take more pics with my regular camera after work. I'll probably buy 2 more.


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Ohhhhhh.  I love the Yasmin.  It looks really beautiful on you!

Off to get me one or two ...


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

Ladies do you have any Half-wig rec's for 4a/b natural hair.... I want to avoid heat damage also so will most likely roller-set/ braid out to blend.....

TIA


----------



## Barbie83 (May 3, 2010)

@ Chelley I knew you'd love Yasmine! You look gorge


----------



## SelfStyled (May 3, 2010)

Look at you Chelley- that Yasmine was made for you. You look gorgeous. What color did you end up going with?


----------



## havilland (May 3, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> Here is Coconut Girl by Freetress. I got her in a 1b... I think I should have done a 2 but I am still getting the hang of this color thing, because in some brands a 2 is too light but 1b is too dark  I'll figure it out though.
> 
> 
> I was a little apprehensive when she first came in the mail, but with a little tweaking and some encouragement from Latoya28 I went ahead and tried her out today and actually really liked her
> ...


 

i think that looks great on you...very natural


----------



## Duchesse (May 3, 2010)

Chelly, you look so pretty! Yasmine looks better on other people to me. I have it, but I always feel like I have to wear a hat.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Look at you Chelley- that Yasmine was made for you. You look gorgeous. What color did you end up going with?



I got the 2.


----------



## bellesocialite (May 3, 2010)

Chelley-Yasmine looks great on you. I'm convinced I need her now. I like how you have your bang out.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 3, 2010)

Chelley that half wig looks so beautiful on you girl!!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 3, 2010)

Barbie your hair looks GREAT!  That's a good looking half wig. I'm tryin not to buy anymore hair, but I may have to get this!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 3, 2010)

Needed to blend it a bit better, but overall I liked this one...Manhattan Style "Goodwill"


----------



## gabulldawg (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Looks good, smiley!!!  You're gonna make me spend too much money on half wigs!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (May 3, 2010)

fun thread!


----------



## ronalisa (May 3, 2010)

I am doing protective styles for now while I'm babying my edges. I got these wigs from a local store, the last is a full wig.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 3, 2010)

Jessica is my staple these days.  However, it only lasts about a month with daily wear.  I also have a fresh Jewelry that I have to break out soon.


----------



## havilland (May 3, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies do you have any Half-wig rec's for 4a/b natural hair.... I want to avoid heat damage also so will most likely roller-set/ braid out to blend.....
> 
> TIA


 
i would try Chandra from Outre, Lyon Girl from Freetress, TAmmy from Outre (if you like big long hair)....those are all half wigs you can braid or twist your leave out with and be fine.

or you can always just wear a headband and not worry about blending.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 3, 2010)

I ordered Celtic Girl and Nia Girl, patiently waiting for my shipping confirmation from blackhairspray.com

Celtic Girl





Nia Girl


----------



## foxee (May 3, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies do you have any Half-wig rec's for 4a/b natural hair.... I want to avoid heat damage also so will most likely roller-set/ braid out to blend.....
> 
> TIA



Try Polly by Outre.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 3, 2010)

I love Nia Girl and can't wait to order it in color...I plan on doing a raffle/giveaway on my blog for all subscribers and I'm torn between offering Nia Girl, Jessica or the Oprah wig. lol, go figure, I love that wig a lot.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

I need some type of shaping cream or gel for my edges that don't make them too stiff. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smiley79 (May 3, 2010)

I've used the Elast QP glaze (don't use too much, can get a bit shiny) and I tried Ateyaa's recommendation, Designer Touch, I really like it.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 4, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> I love Nia Girl and can't wait to order it in color...I plan on doing a raffle/giveaway on my blog for all subscribers and I'm torn between offering Nia Girl, Jessica or the Oprah wig. lol, go figure, I love that wig a lot.


 
Please let us know if you do! I would definitely be interested!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 4, 2010)

contemplating on buying another yasmine. I love her so so much! I would get a 4 this time b/c the 2 is a little dark..I'm thinking about buying a rinse so that it will blend a little better...

ETA: In my bathroom where the lighting is bad..the color looks so off but in the car which is in the sunlight my hair looks fine..I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 4, 2010)

Jessica is officially on her way!!!! Can't wait til she gets here!!! I'm ready to wear her. I love my trusy half wig, but Janet is starting to work my nerves.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 4, 2010)

Ok, will do!  I can't wait and will let you all know!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 5, 2010)

Just ordered Coconut Girl by Freetress. Can't wait to try it out! This will be my first time ever wearing a half wig.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 5, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> Any tips for how to fix frizzy hair on a synthetic half wig? I love my wig but there is one spot that looks a little rough.  Not sure what to do.



There's this mousse you can get called Wet N Wavy mousse. You just put a little bit on and kind of scrunch it. It'll redefine the original set. It works for both human and synthetic hair.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

I bought the wet n wavy detangler^^ its good stuff.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 5, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> There's this mousse you can get called Wet N Wavy mousse. You just put a little bit on and kind of scrunch it. It'll redefine the original set. It works for both human and synthetic hair.


 
Thanks for the info. I actually have that mousse and don't think I've ever really used it.  I have since thrown away my first Janet wig (Got too rough for me), but I am wearing my second one now and will plan to try to mousse when it gets rough...


----------



## glamazon386 (May 5, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks for the info. I actually have that mousse and don't think I've ever really used it.  I have since thrown away my first Janet wig (Got too rough for me), but I am wearing my second one now and will plan to try to mousse when it gets rough...



YW... I used to use it on my half wigs all the time back in the day. I don't wear them much anymore. I popped into this thread because I was a "I need some swinging hair" kind of mood.  I'll probably go to the BSS later and pick out a new wig.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 5, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> YW... I used to use it on my half wigs all the time back in the day. I don't wear them much anymore. I popped into this thread because I was a "I need some swinging hair" kind of mood.  I'll probably go to the BSS later and pick out a new wig.


 
 I know exactly what you mean. What have you been doing to your hair lately? Are you wearing your natural hair? Sorry to briefly hijack this thread!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 5, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I know exactly what you mean. What have you been doing to your hair lately? Are you wearing your natural hair? Sorry to briefly hijack this thread!



Yeah I've been wearing my natural hair most of the time. I usually just wear a twist out or a bun. Sometimes a puff. But I've been feeling like my hair isn't "done" lately. And I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 5, 2010)

i think i may be joining the half wig team.. i'm finding i dont like weaves too much =(


----------



## gabulldawg (May 5, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Yeah I've been wearing my natural hair most of the time. I usually just wear a twist out or a bun. Sometimes a puff. But I've been feeling like my hair isn't "done" lately. And I have no idea what to do with it.


 
If that's your natural hair in your siggy it looks great!  But I definitely know how you feel. I'm not natural, but sometimes I just feel like my hair doesn't cut it. I don't know why...


----------



## gabulldawg (May 5, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i think i may be joining the half wig team.. i'm finding i dont like weaves too much =(


 
This is one of the reasons I got into them. I like weaves, but they itch too darn much!!! And I don't like not being able to get to my scalp. Half wigs give the impression that you have a sew in without the commitment. 

Many people just assume that I have a sew in with my half wig. I don't correct them if they say it is one.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 5, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> If that's your natural hair in your siggy it looks great!  But I definitely know how you feel. I'm not natural, but sometimes I just feel like my hair doesn't cut it. I don't know why...



Yeah that's my hair. Thanks!  I ended up going to the BSS and buying that damn Creta full cap wig somebody else posted in this thread and I hate it.  It's too much hair for every day wear for me. I'm gonna have to play with it and see if I can make it work. If not, I'll just reserve it for going out or for when I'm working at the bar. It seems like it'll be alright in a nightlife environment.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 7, 2010)

The answer to this may already be in this thread but I didn't have the patience to look, forgive my laziness! How do you ladies keep your wigs from feeling dried out and ratty? I have quite the collection of HW's now but I am finding that after I wash them they lose that silky feeling, I purchased some wig conditioner spray from hair sisters but that mess isnt worth a d*mn! So please do tell, what do you do when your HW are feeling like hay...or do I just need to throw these puppies out?


----------



## Barbie83 (May 7, 2010)

^^^^I don't wash my half-wigs 

When they get ratty I just throw them out. I don't have the patience to deal with trying to revive synthetic hair. I'm sure SelfStyled or Frisky have a way more useful response


----------



## gabulldawg (May 7, 2010)

UniquelyDivine said:


> The answer to this may already be in this thread but I didn't have the patience to look, forgive my laziness! How do you ladies keep your wigs from feeling dried out and ratty? I have quite the collection of HW's now but I am finding that after I wash them they lose that silky feeling, I purchased some wig conditioner spray from hair sisters but that mess isnt worth a d*mn! So please do tell, what do you do when your HW are feeling like hay...or do I just need to throw these puppies out?


 
What I do is wash my half wig everytime I wash my real hair, which is usually once a week. I wash it according to the instructions on the tag that comes with the wig. After I wash I also spray it generously with wig conditioning spray and comb out the wig while it's wet (even though the directions say not to ). Then I lay the wig on a towel and let it airdry overnight. It's so soft and silky and shiny the next day!

Another thing to keep in mind is being EXTRA careful with detangling the wig. With my first Janet wig I was kinda rough with it because I am impatient and used a sculpting brush. I had to get rid of it after about a month.  With my current wig(s) I use a wide tooth comb and take more time with detangling from the ends of the hair to the root. 

Basically my advice is to treat the half wig just like you would treat your own hair and it should last longer.  I've gotten fairly long use out of my half wigs.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 7, 2010)

^^^
What kind of conditioning spray do you use? The kind I have doesnt help a lick!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 7, 2010)

UniquelyDivine said:


> ^^^
> What kind of conditioning spray do you use? The kind I have doesnt help a lick!


 
Nextimage Silky & Yaki Conditioner and Detangler for Human and Synthetic Hair. It's got Olive Oil, Jojoba Oil, Shea Butter, and Vitamin E. Got it at my local BSS...


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks barbie for suggesting the elasta qp for the edges! It's great and gabulldawg..I will def. do this b/c yasmine is already getting a little too tangly.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 7, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Yeah that's my hair. Thanks!  I ended up going to the BSS and buying that damn Creta full cap wig somebody else posted in this thread and I hate it.  It's too much hair for every day wear for me. I'm gonna have to play with it and see if I can make it work. If not, I'll just reserve it for going out or for when I'm working at the bar. It seems like it'll be alright in a nightlife environment.


 


girl didnt you read what I posted..that sucka is GYNORMOUS and it is only good for the weekends and going out.


----------



## Barbie83 (May 7, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Thanks barbie for suggesting the elasta qp for the edges! It's great and gabulldawg..I will def. do this b/c yasmine is already getting a little too tangly.



I think that was Smiley.....I like to use Hairveda Almond Glaze on mine 
(I may have to look into that Elasta QP though.....:scratchch)


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

^^^oops! thank you smiley!!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 7, 2010)

LOL, you'r welcome girl.  It's ok, We're all one hair family.  Glad you like the glaze.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (May 7, 2010)

UniquelyDivine said:


> The answer to this may already be in this thread but I didn't have the patience to look, forgive my laziness! How do you ladies keep your wigs from feeling dried out and ratty? I have quite the collection of HW's now but I am finding that after I wash them they lose that silky feeling, I purchased some wig conditioner spray from hair sisters but that mess isnt worth a d*mn! So please do tell, what do you do when your HW are feeling like hay...or do I just need to throw these puppies out?


 i wash them. the curly ones in conditioner. spray with leave in or glycerin put a little oil on the ends.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 8, 2010)

My new hair was waiting on me when I got home from a work trip.

Both are a bit bigger than I expected. I think I may have to cut them down.erplexed



naturalmanenyc said:


> I ordered Celtic Girl and Nia Girl, patiently waiting for my shipping confirmation from blackhairspray.com
> 
> Celtic Girl
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 8, 2010)

Nia Girl in #2, worn straight out of the bag & a bit windblown. She is not work hair, at least not at my office.






Celtic Girl #2 worn out of the bag. She could be everyday work hair.





I plan to blend using a damp plait for my leave out hair next time instead of swapping out wigs without rebraiding. My hair is in 6 cornrows underneath. I can finally cornrow my own hair


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 9, 2010)

@gabulldawg .. YES! it itches so bad and I wanna wash and DC normally.. so I'm going to just make a half wig with the hair I have in now.. but I'm going to to keep it if for like 4 more weeks I guess =/


----------



## Filmatic (May 9, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> girl didnt you read what I posted..that sucka is GYNORMOUS and it is only good for the weekends and going out.



I so want this now. I love big hair. I will be ordering it next week.


----------



## MizzBrit (May 9, 2010)

i want a new wig already..celtic girl looks nice for summer!


----------



## kandegirl (May 10, 2010)

I couldn't remember the name but this is the wig I posted about "nia girl". She is huge but she was work hair for me. My coworkers loved it. Said I looked sassy!



naturalmanenyc said:


> Nia Girl in #2, worn straight out of the bag & a bit windblown. She is not work hair, at least not at my office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 14, 2010)

Just got Coconut Girl today. She's really big fr my small face, but I'll make it work.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

wearing sensationnel hz7047 tomorrow. I will def. post pics for u ladies.


----------



## MizzBrit (May 14, 2010)

i ordered new born free kelly, oute monica and hz7050..cant wait to receive them


----------



## Nayna (May 14, 2010)

I like this thread.  I've recently been trying to half wig it to past BSL.  I bought Tammy but I'm cool on her.  Something about the point of it makes me fee like a conehead, lol.  I went to the local BSS and bought a Motown Tress 2 in 1.








It's an Lg something or other with the bangs.  I love it and people genuinely think it's mine.  It's so cool!  I wear a headband in there because I don't wear any hair out.


----------



## BklynHeart (May 14, 2010)

Nayna, you look beautiful!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 14, 2010)

I like that on you Nayna. It looks good. You're pretty too!


----------



## Nayna (May 14, 2010)

BklynHeart said:


> Nayna, you look beautiful!


 


pookaloo83 said:


> I like that on you Nayna. It looks good. You're pretty too!


 

Lol, thanks guys, I'm blushing, lol.


----------



## ctosha (May 15, 2010)

I am a newbie with half wigs but I would like to try one. I went to hairsisters.com and saw a half wig called Freetress synthetic drawstring fullcap creta girl. I saw it and fell in love. I live in Toronto, Canada does anyone know what the shipping is like and the customer service is like from hairsisters. For colour selections there are two options but I would want jet black and maybe brown highlights what combination would that be? If anyone is in Toronto can they suggest a bss where I could find this wig?


----------



## joyfullylivinglife (May 15, 2010)

Wow, you guys have me so inspired! I've started looking online, and I've found the perfect match for my 4a hair.. only thing is it looks like they only sell it as weave hair, not as a half wig. Have any of you seen anything like this in a half wig? Thanks so much.

http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/page43.html


----------



## ronalisa (May 15, 2010)

Ctosha beware the Creta wig. As others have pointed out earlier in this thread, this wig is big, bushy and too hot for S. Fla. weather. It's not for day-to-day use. I wore the wig on my birthday and since it was ok to be dramatic, the Diana-Ross style wasn't so bad but still I look at my photos and wish I had worn a cuter, toned-down version. Needless to say, I wasted my $20 because I haven't worn Creta since.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 16, 2010)

This is a great alternative to Nia Girl; I really like this wig.  Just got it from Blackhairspray.com; Sensationnel Instant Weave Color HZ-7046 Color #2 (I did a full review on it on the blog)





And my Oprah wig (R&B Collection) is still holding strong...Month 5.


----------



## merilusmims (May 16, 2010)

I just got my first half wig its Sensationnel Instant Weave
SYNTHETIC HALF WIG INSTANT WEAVE HZ-7060 
I like how it looks i will post pics later.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 16, 2010)

Sen. HZ7052


----------



## foxee (May 16, 2010)

^^^You look great Chelleypie!  That style really suits you.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 16, 2010)

I love that one Chelley...what color is it?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 16, 2010)

a 2. Next time I'm going to go with 4.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 16, 2010)

Oh ok, I'm still trying to get a hang of Sensationnel's color palette...they are so dark in comparison to other hair company's color number system.  That half wig looks so cute on you anyways and I like that color!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 16, 2010)

FINALLY posting pics of me wearing Jessica. I'm not sure about her now that I have her.  I think I like my trusted Janet better. I'm taking a short break from half wigs right now.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if a good straight hair half wig that would blend nicely with relaxed/texlaxed hair? I would like to do straight hair next, but haven't seen a nice one.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 16, 2010)

Finally Gabulldawg!  I hope you end up liking it; it's such a cute wig!


----------



## ambs_0587 (May 16, 2010)

This is my first  wig/half wig ever and I love it!! Its by Sensational HZ-7021. I cut it a bit. I think i will wear half wigs for a while to give my hair a much needed break. Its box braided underneath, and i have been baggying the ends.Sorry about the pics I had to use my webcam.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 17, 2010)

I am bunning for the next 5 days..Here is my latest purchase:








Here is me in it today:


----------



## glamazon386 (May 17, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> Does anyone know if a good straight hair half wig that would blend nicely with relaxed/texlaxed hair? I would like to do straight hair next, but haven't seen a nice one.



Are you looking for human or synthetic? Long or short? This was my favorite one back when I was a freshman in college. It blended with my relaxed hair nicely.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 17, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> girl didnt you read what I posted..that sucka is GYNORMOUS and it is only good for the weekends and going out.



The funny thing is I did read your post.  IDK what I was thinking. It's not so bad from the front but the back?  Looks like there's a bald horse somewhere shivering. I usually like big hair but that wig was too big even for me.

It didn't look like that on the mannequin in the store or in the photos I saw online.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 17, 2010)

^^I wanted to try that sensationnel one. How long did it hold up???


----------



## glamazon386 (May 17, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^I wanted to try that sensationnel one. How long did it hold up???



I kept it for a while. Maybe a few months? That was back in like 2003. Their human wigs do shed and thin out after a while. Let me see if I can dig up a picture for you. I think that was the one I wore to my ex's prom.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 17, 2010)

These are random cell phone pictures from sometime in 2004. I had to have been 17 or 18 here.  I was relaxed back then with bangs. 



glamazon386 said:


>




I also wore this long synthetic straight IW for a period of time. Oddly the hair on the synthetic wig seemed thicker than the human one. It held up pretty well for $20 though. I used to keep one in my stash as a just in case hairdo. 






My leave out hair was natural and flat ironed in the first pic. I was a few months post relaxer in the second. I used to just put EQP glaze on my edges and brush them down.



glamazon386 said:


>


----------



## Bachelorette (May 17, 2010)

Very pretty pics, glamazon!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, glam. that's pretty much the look I'm goin for.  I guess with the current length of my hair I'd have more of a long side swept bang in the front, which is what I want.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 17, 2010)

Ooooh, cute on you girl!


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 18, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> FINALLY posting pics of me wearing Jessica. I'm not sure about her now that I have her.  I think I like my trusted Janet better. I'm taking a short break from half wigs right now.



Did you cut Jessica?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 18, 2010)

gorgeoushair said:


> Did you cut Jessica?



Nope. I didn't alter her in any way (besides combing). Does she look short or something?


----------



## MizzBrit (May 19, 2010)

new born free kelly( i love this one)









hz 7050


----------



## Smiley79 (May 22, 2010)

What's on everyone's "Wig Wishlist" for the summer?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 22, 2010)

New Born Free Aurora
Sensationnel HZ7055
SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC HALF WIG INSTANT WEAVE HZ 9002
Sensationnel t002
Glance Fuzzy Navel
Glance Supermingo
Outre Joseane
***why did i really just copy and paste...it was already open and ready..shame, I got it bad!***


----------



## ctosha (May 22, 2010)

ronalisa said:


> Ctosha beware the Creta wig. As others have pointed out earlier in this thread, this wig is big, bushy and too hot for S. Fla. weather. It's not for day-to-day use. I wore the wig on my birthday and since it was ok to be dramatic, the Diana-Ross style wasn't so bad but still I look at my photos and wish I had worn a cuter, toned-down version. Needless to say, I wasted my $20 because I haven't worn Creta since.



thank you for your response. I was reading the reviews online and they said the same thing about the wig that it was overly huge. I will keep looking at local bss and online.


----------



## queen_dee619 (May 24, 2010)

ok the thread has kinda slowed down lately...where are you ladies?? i need this thread in my life. so i am posting pix of me in creta girl #2. i cut about an inch off because it was a lil long for me and i didnt want the "yoohoo look at me i have on a wig' public service announcment. my hair is braided underneath in a beehive with an inch of hair out in the front that i set on gray spiral rods with lottabody to hold it all day. now i must say i was getting looks all day from 'non-minorities' but i loved it. it reminded me of a more tamed version of bree from antm cycle 5. i loved her!


----------



## queen_dee619 (May 24, 2010)

sorry the pix are soo big...


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 24, 2010)

queen_dee619 said:


> ok the thread has kinda slowed down lately...where are you ladies?? i need this thread in my life. so i am posting pix of me in creta girl #2. i cut about an inch off because it was a lil long for me and i didnt want the "yoohoo look at me i have on a wig' public service announcment. my hair is braided underneath in a beehive with an inch of hair out in the front that i set on gray spiral rods with lottabody to hold it all day. now i must say i was getting looks all day from 'non-minorities' but i loved it. it reminded me of a more tamed version of bree from antm cycle 5. i loved her!




Cute! I would never know this was a wig!

This is me in Coconut girl


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2010)

I am also halfway in the process of making my own half-wig from an old base and some BSS yaky straight hair that was on clearance.

The hair is a very believeable relaxed texture, just hope it doesn't tangle to high heaven and I was also wondering how I was going to style/ cut it.

I think I will just take myself off to my local Turkish hairdresser and ask him to cut it into a basic faded layered style :scratchch

*Also if anyone knows how to split the wefts on weave hair please let me know 
*
Happy wigging ladies


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> new born free kelly( i love this one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like goin shopping in this damn thread.. lol Anyway i just bought this one and i wanted to know what do you guys to the hair under the wig? I was thinking of braiding but wouldn't the parts show at the edges of the hair?


----------



## MizzBrit (May 24, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Its like goin shopping in this damn thread.. lol Anyway i just bought this one and i wanted to know what do you guys to the hair under the wig? I was thinking of braiding but wouldn't the parts show at the edges of the hair?



my hair is all in plaits underneath..depending how close you wear your wig to your crown area the "part" wouldn't be seen....i do my plaits a little loose at the roots so the part is covered up.i think only naturals can get away with this or anyone with thick roots


----------



## MizzBrit (May 24, 2010)

creta girl looks great on you!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (May 24, 2010)

queen_dee619 said:


> ok the thread has kinda slowed down lately...where are you ladies?? i need this thread in my life. so i am posting pix of me in creta girl #2. i cut about an inch off because it was a lil long for me and i didnt want the "yoohoo look at me i have on a wig' public service announcment. my hair is braided underneath in a beehive with an inch of hair out in the front that i set on gray spiral rods with lottabody to hold it all day. now i must say i was getting looks all day from 'non-minorities' but i loved it. it reminded me of a more tamed version of bree from antm cycle 5. i loved her!




GIRLLLLLLLL!!!! THIS is hawt... I luv it


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> GIRLLLLLLLL!!!! THIS is hawt... I luv it


co-signs


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

Who knew synthetic wigs could look this damn good. I used to shy away from them cuz i HATE that shiny look


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)

i love this thread so it can't die.. lol


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 25, 2010)

UUGGHHH my finger is about to click the checkout button! In my cart is sensationnel t002, hz7010, and new born free aurora. Then in 2 weeks when my check is hefty I want to get outre yasmine (again) and joseane. The sad thing is I have 2 wigs I haven't worn yet aaannnddd I probably won't wear them until sept when it gets cool. I'm a mess.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> UUGGHHH my finger is about to click the checkout button! In my cart is sensationnel t002, hz7010, and new born free aurora. Then in 2 weeks when my check is hefty I want to get outre yasmine (again) and joseane. The sad thing is I have 2 wigs I haven't worn yet aaannnddd I probably won't wear them until sept when it gets cool. I'm a mess.


Ya know its a damn shame after i get paid i can't think of nothin to spend my money on but hair stuff?? I really be tryna think of other stuff but i can't!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)




----------



## chelleypie810 (May 27, 2010)

Not the best pic but I'm about to go to work. HZ7054..i think


----------



## gabulldawg (May 27, 2010)

^^^ That's really pretty!!  I want a curly/wavy half wig...


----------



## MsLizziA (May 27, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Not the best pic but I'm about to go to work. HZ7054..i think





no ma'am that is not the name cuz i just googled it and didn't find it!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 27, 2010)

so sorry ladies its 7047! 

and yasmines wave's are much larger than these. I have more pics on the cam and I will be takin more pics in orl this wknd

Yep just plain bobby pins. Dunno how to multiquote but I hope I answered everyones questions.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 27, 2010)

just ordered 

new born free aurora
outre joseane
sensationnel t002


----------



## MsLizziA (May 27, 2010)

I need some tuts for my New Born Free Kelly wig


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 28, 2010)

How long are ya'll getting yall's wigs to last? My yasmine lasted 2 weeks and then I had to toss. I want to get at least 3-4 weeks wear.

 I took care of yamine pretty well. I detangled and used demerts lusterizer on her everyday and put her back in the bag every night and still only got 2 weeks. Any suggestions??


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 28, 2010)

My next 2 wigs will be the same one I'm wearing and hz 7010 or hz 9002. Haven't decided yet..


----------



## gabulldawg (May 28, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> How long are ya'll getting yall's wigs to last? My yasmine lasted 2 weeks and then I had to toss. I want to get at least 3-4 weeks wear.
> 
> I took care of yamine pretty well. I detangled and used demerts lusterizer on her everyday and put her back in the bag every night and still only got 2 weeks. Any suggestions??


 
Do you wash your wigs? I wash mine about once or a week or once every two weeks. That helps me. Also, what are you detangling with? I use a wide tooth comb.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 28, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> Do you wash your wigs? I wash mine about once or a week or once every two weeks. That helps me. Also, what are you detangling with? I use a wide tooth comb.



i washed and used a wide tooth comb. maybe it was just the wig.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 28, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> i washed and used a wide tooth comb. maybe it was just the wig.


 
That's a possibility...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 1, 2010)

more pics of hz 7047


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 1, 2010)

VERY cute chelley!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I need some tuts for my New Born Free Kelly wig



What are tuts?


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> i washed and used a wide tooth comb. maybe it was just the wig.



a member in another thread said to use fabric softner.  I tried it after using baby powder (to reduce the shine). The fabric softner made it softer and more managable. hth.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> What are tuts?


Tutorials


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 1, 2010)

i have been wearing my new born free kelly..i love her..she's gonna be my staple wig along with tammy


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 1, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> more pics of hz 7047



she looks great on you..i dnt like her so much on me


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 1, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> What's on everyone's "Wig Wishlist" for the summer?



I want a wet and wavy looking wig that's about APL.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 4, 2010)

yay sensationnel t004 and outre joseane are on their way! new born free aurora was out of stock. =( ordering hz 7010, 7004, 7047 again, and 7055!! I hope they're all in stock!!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 4, 2010)

im thinking of trying out outre izzie and its a wig carefree


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 5, 2010)

revived my wig by putting heat on the ratty ends. I'm a happy camper =)


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is me in my Outre Sabina




I got about 2 weeks wear out of it but this night out killed it. Is there any way of bringing it back?? TIA


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently fell in love with half wigs  and it has been a win win for me ever since. I had a wedding to go to a few weeks ago and I wasnt about to put any heat on my hair if I had my trusty half wig to throw on. I wore it the entire weekend, and no one knew it was a wig (except the bride and my bf because they saw me put it on). I got soo many compliments! I love half wigs !!!








Vanessa express wig in La Omara














I love big hair!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ your just giving in all your pics love it


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh I have 2 of the same wig in my shopping cart Freetress Nia Girl..Im so tempted to buy both one is a backup and the other is a new color..


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Pictures of Carmen..she is a full cap wig. In the last pic I swooped it to the side and made a twisted kind of bun.



i have full caps but you can see it a mile away with the fake hairline part. how do you blend/hide yours so well?


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 23, 2010)

The Vanessa Half Wig.  My front/left out hair is in two braids:


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone order from Claires? ...or had problems with them?  I'm thinking of ordering the:   FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULL CAP CRETA GIRL


This can also be worn as a pony/with hair pulled back.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> i have full caps but you can see it a mile away with the fake hairline part. how do you blend/hide yours so well?


 
I think wearing headbands and accessories kinda help downplay the wiggyness look of some wigs.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 23, 2010)

My first full cap wig should be coming in the mail today. I hope that it doesn't look tOoOoOo fake.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 23, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> Does anyone order from Claires? ...or had problems with them? I'm thinking of ordering the: FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULL CAP CRETA GIRL
> 
> 
> This can also be worn as a pony/with hair pulled back.


 
Hairsisters and Claires are basically the same. I have heard less complaints about Claires though.

Creta is cute as a ponytail cause wearing it as a half wig is just too much for me.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 23, 2010)

I have two half wigs, and one full cap wig. The half wigs look very nice, and not fake. I know this is a hlf wig thread but I am going to post a picture of me in my full cap I just got today...tell me if this looks real fake.Tell me the truth, I'm a big girl I can handle it!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 23, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> I have two half wigs, and one full cap wig. The half wigs look very nice, and not fake. I know this is a hlf wig thread but I am going to post a picture of me in my full cap I just got today...tell me if this looks real fake.Tell me the truth, I'm a big girl I can handle it!


 

I think it's cute..I probably would know it was a wig because I can spot them but the average person wouldn't know.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 23, 2010)

I miss my half-wigs 

(maybe I could wrestle all this weave under a wig cap.....:scratchch)


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 23, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> I have two half wigs, and one full cap wig. The half wigs look very nice, and not fake. I know this is a hlf wig thread but I am going to post a picture of me in my full cap I just got today...tell me if this looks real fake.Tell me the truth, I'm a big girl I can handle it!



The only give-away is the shine, which is easily handled with cornstarch 

but i love that wig on you, whats the name? I  bobs!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I think it's cute..I probably would know it was a wig because I can spot them but the average person wouldn't know.



ITA... A trained eye can always tell. But the average person has no idea. I fool my own mother half the time.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just doing some research......


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 3, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Hairsisters and Claires are basically the same. I have heard less complaints about Claires though.
> 
> Creta is cute as a ponytail cause wearing it as a half wig is just too much for me.



Thanks, I really like the way the site is set up.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is my latest wig, just pulled her out today...Calling her my 4th of July Hair.  It's a half wig, my hair left out in the front was braided then taken down to match the texture of this wig.  I really like her too.  DH liked her too.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great wigs ladies!


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jul 13, 2010)

you ladies look good. i pretty much wear full wigs but am noticing my edges thinning a bit. The half wig is probably a good option to give my hairline a break.  did not think of that until i read this thread, so thank you all!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jul 14, 2010)

It took 2 days but I have read this whole entire thread! 

My concern with half wigs is breaking. I don't want to leave any hair out so I opted for the half wigs that match my natural hair and then just wear headbands to cover the front of the wig. I have a ton of lace front wigs that I love but I really want to give my hairline some breathing room. Right now I own a half wig called Kelly and she is very very BIG but I love her and she matches my natural hair perfectly. I do leave a little hair out to blend her though and I pull it back to make a little hump in the front. Natural ladies that I love big natural hair check her out! I am rocking her right here

I am now ordering the following: 
Outre Quick Weave Tammy
Freetress Full Samara Girl
Outre Quick Weave Monica
Outre Quick Weave Amber
Outre Quick Weave Izzie

This is it for me for the rest of the summer and fall. I want to give my hairline a rest from my lacefronts, which I have ample amounts and about 7 that I haven't even opened yet so I believe that I am done with hair for the yr...lol yeah right! Who knows by the time that I go to hit order I will have probably changed my mind again... and has anyone noticed that because these wigs are so cheap you buy more of them and the price adds up quickly?!? This is still the cost of about 2 lacefronts, actually the half wigs are much cheaper than 2 lacefronts but still lol I got to 70 something dollars quick lol


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 23, 2010)

I plan on wearing half wigs consistently until December probably when I have my reveal. This way since I'm SL I can have hair out without worrying about the whole brushing up on clothes thing.

My question is for those that wear half wigs, If I have a cornrow across the front of my head and at the back for the wig comb to go through my hair should still be fine right?


----------



## RennAlisha426 (Aug 20, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> I plan on wearing half wigs consistently until December probably when I have my reveal. This way since I'm SL I can have hair out without worrying about the whole brushing up on clothes thing.
> 
> My question is for those that wear half wigs, If I have a cornrow across the front of my head and at the back for the wig comb to go through my hair should still be fine right?


 

Yes I would also reccomend using oil sheen on the combs to prevent breakage


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 26, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> I plan on wearing half wigs consistently until December probably when I have my reveal. This way since I'm SL I can have hair out without worrying about the whole brushing up on clothes thing.
> 
> My question is for those that wear half wigs, If I have a cornrow across the front of my head and at the back for the wig comb to go through my hair should still be fine right?



That will also hold your wig in place better.


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey gals, I posted this in the Exchange Forum but I figured I'd post it here as well, for all you half-wig lovers 

original post:

This is Sensationnel HZ-7062 (Color 4). She's realllllllllllly beautiful and long, and I thought I could blend the color to my darker hair, but it just doesnt work. 
-Shipping is not a problem for me at all, so don't worry about it. 

-I paid $17.99 for her, I'll let you have it for $10. I only wore it once to try it on.

Paypal only please. PM me!

(these pics are not of the color i have)

I love this wig!!!! Its gorgeous and glam!


----------



## LaToya28 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is Outre's Polly. I found it on sale for less than $15 on ebonyline.com.


----------



## RennAlisha426 (Aug 26, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> This is Outre's Polly. I found it on sale for less than $15 on ebonyline.com.


  Polly and I dont have a good relationship somtimes were feelin each other somtimes we dont.. ::sigh:: 
 i am waiting on outre tammy and ashley today from hairsisters.com


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried to get a number 4 too barbie.. I ended up throwing it out, but I was going to buy the one you put up..but wasn't sure how it would look.


----------



## MizzBrit (Aug 26, 2010)

its a halfwig carefree










looks somuch better in person..this will be a staple wig for me


----------



## RennAlisha426 (Aug 26, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!! The hair gods have sent me the right guidance, I am transitioning with half wigs as my PS and Ive been having some off ones.. I would normally buy Freetress and theyre 4/30 is usually tooo light for me and the 4/27 is too dark Outre 4/27 was suuuuper dark and I am thinking thats why me ad polly dont get along. Well today I finally got Tammy and Ashley by Outre from hair sisters.com and ITS MUYYYY PERFECTO!!! I really like Freetress b/c I can go from a 1/2 wig to Ponytail with one piece but Outre's color is on point !! I have 3 fresstress half wigs I will just rock till they're done for the sake of not wasting $$ 

Anyways pics are attached please keep in mind these are just me trying them on so dont laugh and my blending ok


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone seen a wig like this for cheaper:

http://www.lhboutique.com/Synthetic-Full-Lace-Lynx-p/lhblynx.htm


----------



## Imani (Sep 5, 2010)

I love halfwigs! I have a couple and they are so comfortable and convenient. lol.  I'm almost all natural tho now and trying to cut back on heat so I've been intensely researching textured wigs, trying to figure out which ones I want to get. The front of my hair is straight up 4b.  

I also saw a youtube tutorial on making your own half wig, and it looks like its not that hard. So I'm going to give it a shot with some of the kinky curly textured wefted hair.  I'm really torn on which one to get tho. I have some Halley's Curl natural at home I ordered on a whim one day thats just been sitting at my house, but I got the 10inch and i think its gonna be too short for making a half wig.  So right now I'm looking at getting Haley's Curl natural in a longer length or the kinky curly afro from real hair exclusive.


----------



## belyak (Sep 6, 2010)

Has anyone used this wig?
http://www.lhboutique.com/Isis-BP-03-p/bangplus03.htm


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Sep 6, 2010)

belyak said:


> Has anyone used this wig?
> http://www.lhboutique.com/Isis-BP-03-p/bangplus03.htm


 
I haven't... bumping for responses


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi yall I have two half wigs that I have finally been able to use pretty good. I do have some questions (sorry in advance if this has already been answered)

1. When I try to use hair pins on the sides to pull the half wig closer to my temple it begins to feel very sore. What are yall doing or do you just deal with that sore feeling?

2. when I remove my half wig I feel like a lot of tension is being placed on my head from the comb attachment. I'm worried that this might be damaging to my hair and I dont want it to be weak. Has anyone else experienced this? what are you doing to avoid this?


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 7, 2010)

I take the combs out of the wig and secure with 2-4 bobby pins, the combs hurt my scalp.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 7, 2010)

I cut out all the combs in my half wigs, I use bobby pins to hold it down. I noticed that my bobby pins only bother me if they are not stretched before I put them in. 

You know how new bobby pins are tight and barely open, I stretch them open good then put them in kinda slanted/at a angle.

I hope I am making sense bklynLadee.


----------



## Sarophina (Sep 7, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> This is Outre's Polly. I found it on sale for less than $15 on ebonyline.com.


 
This looks great on you. Good job blending.


----------



## belyak (Sep 8, 2010)

Bumping ......



belyak said:


> Has anyone used this wig?
> http://www.lhboutique.com/Isis-BP-03-p/bangplus03.htm


----------



## Imani (Sep 12, 2010)

I just ordered Polly and the modu tm-153. 

I'm also ordering AAMH kinky curly to make my own half wig


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't let this thread die, I read all of it and learned a lot so.....BUMP! 

Ladies who are still wearing half wigs, how is your retention progress underneath? I think this is going to be my fall/winter style.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm currently waiting on Tammy and Yasmine from hairsisters.com. I am also trying to make my own wig but I made the cap too small so I've got to get one of those adjustable caps


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 13, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm currently waiting on Tammy and Yasmine from hairsisters.com. I am also trying to make my own wig but I made the cap too small so I've got to get one of those adjustable caps


 
What did you use for the cap?

You have to make sure you put it on a mannequin head when you aren't wearing it because it will shirink and lose its form.


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 13, 2010)

Is anyone currently wearing short wigs? I'm interested in trying one but I have a big head and when I've tried on short hair before it looked pretty plain on me...


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea I did use the mannequin but I think my hair was super flat or something when I first measured the cap and then cut it..


----------



## Miss_C (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an unused Tammy I don't want. Does anyone have a half wig they want to trade?


----------



## LaToya28 (Sep 14, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> Is anyone currently wearing short wigs? I'm interested in trying one but I have a big head and when I've tried on short hair before it looked pretty plain on me...



Miss C, 
I wear the Janet collection Mommy wig and Sensationnel AO15 sometimes. I also have Freetress Hilson, but I don't wear it much. I posted pics somewhere in the first few pages of this thread.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 14, 2010)

For those looking, I just completed posting on the Hair Exchange a few wigs for sale. Also some weaving and braiding hair.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 20, 2010)

Miss_C said:


> Can't let this thread die, I read all of it and learned a lot so.....BUMP!
> 
> Ladies who are still wearing half wigs, how is your retention progress underneath? I think this is going to be my fall/winter style.


 
My retention is really good.  I'm actually trying to take a one to two week break allowing my hair to breathe a little.  This is day two and I'm already missing my wig.  My bun is nice, but I'm ready for my wig, lol.  Also, I was able last time to wear my cornrows under my wig for 4 weeks!!! That's BIG for me.  After looking at my braids I could have gone another two weeks with no problem.

FYI:  There is another thread about wearing wigs that I discovered last night.  The ladies are following LadyP's method for wigs.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 20, 2010)

Ladies, I'm so glad I've found this thread again because I just orderedPolly and Evony by Outre Quick Weave. Hairsisters didn't have them in stock! I had to ebay!
Well, I wore a curly half-wig to work today and got SO MANY compliments! 
I can't wait for Polly though! Then its ON like popcorn! 
*Time to read this thread*


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2010)

so i got my wigs in today. the modu one looked silly, like little strings. And polly has way too much volume for work.  I might could play around with her on the weekend or something. Or I could attempt to thin her out. I was looking for something I could blend with my hair without using heat (im 4b), I might could do it with polly with a lot of work. but thats a strong maybe. 

so yeah, still on a search for an everyday half wig.  Waiting on my aamh order so I can make my own half wig.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2010)

What is half wig, never worn wigs but I'm looking to use them instead of straightening my hair? thanks


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> What is half wig, never worn wigs but I'm looking to use them instead of straightening my hair? thanks


 
@Ltown It's a wig where you put it on halfway. Towards the middle and you leave your own hair out in the front and comb it over. Here's a video of someone putting on a halfwig.

[video=youtube;IaoC77GFsEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaoC77GFsEM&feature=related[/video]

She starts putting it on at the 3:40 mark.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> @Ltown It's a wig where you put it on halfway. Towards the middle and you leave your own hair out in the front and comb it over. Here's a video of someone putting on a halfwig.
> 
> [video=youtube;IaoC77GFsEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaoC77GFsEM&feature=related[/video]
> 
> She starts putting it on at the 3:40 mark.



 Oh I'm stupid I thought it was half length. thanks you!


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 22, 2010)

I need to break out my trusted half wig(s) again! I haven't worn them in a while. Believe it or not I've been wearing my regular hair for the past couple of months. I could use a hair break.


----------



## Ms Kain (Sep 29, 2010)

Bianna125 said:


> I love all the wigs I'm seeing!  Keep it up ladies!
> 
> I haven't posted in a while because I've been wearing "Malibu Twist" almost 24/7, but I found "Polly" at my local BSS and liked the curl/wave pattern
> 
> ...


 
@ Bianna125 - Oh.my.goodness! This is gorgeous! and  It's fun and it looks like it looks great for stretching because it follows our natural hair pattern! Had I not seen you in it, I would never have thought to buy it! Thanks so much for this post gurl! _* happily skips away to blackhairspray.com*_


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are pics of a half wif that I made myself.


----------



## Bulletproof (Sep 29, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> Here are pics of a half wif that I made myself.


 
SimplyLeesh Looks good. How long did it take you to make your half wig and did you follow a particular tutorial? I am thinking of making one myself.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulletproof said:


> SimplyLeesh Looks good. How long did it take you to make your half wig and did you follow a particular tutorial? I am thinking of making one myself.


 
It was my first time making one and I took some breaks, but I would say about an hour and a half. It may take less time as I make more of them.  I just did some research on youtube and then I made a short video myself, here is the link!

YouTube - homemade half wig

also here is the link where I got my basic info from:
YouTube - How to Make A Half Wig Part 2: Adding The Hair


----------



## pureebony (Oct 1, 2010)

double post


----------



## pureebony (Oct 1, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> I can say with all honesty that you are the cutest human being alive.
> 
> Lilly looks wonderful on you, as I predicted it would (my sister has it).
> 
> I don't wear regular headbands (like that one) with my HWs. i always use a cloth one (prefereably a stretchy one) like an Alice band. It needs to be wide to hide the bump/line of demarcation.


 
i agree girl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a half wig I got from ebonyline.com, she is super long but very pretty!! Her name is Mezzo lady from Alicia.


Edit: Eeeeeek sorry the pic is so ginormous, I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## indarican (Nov 18, 2010)

ladies i bought my first half wig today... i am so excited  but so scared. I have never walked out my house with a wig on besides halloween. I hope i blend it right... any tips for a newbie would be great.


----------



## lilliz6 (Nov 18, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I need to break out my trusted half wig(s) again! I haven't worn them in a while. Believe it or not I've been wearing my regular hair for the past couple of months. I could use a hair break.



This is off-topic but your baby is super cute!


----------



## indarican (Nov 19, 2010)

Sooo I am in my first half wig right now and all though just a tad uncomfortable I really like it...


----------



## Jenaee (Nov 19, 2010)

^^That looks really good!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2010)

I haven't been in here in a while, but I've been wearing my HWs regularly! More out of sheer laziness than for haircare reasons 

This is Model Model Cocktail Wig - Gin & Tonic, color 2


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 21, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I haven't been in here in a while, but I've been wearing my HWs regularly! More out of sheer laziness than for haircare reasons
> 
> This is Model Model Cocktail Wig - Gin & Tonic, color 2



that Halley's Curls is HOT!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 22, 2010)

This is my first half wig ever. I've been wearing it for about 3 weeks now and its still holding up. I LOVE IT!!! Its LaJay by Vanessa in a #4 Sorry about the large pictures...


----------



## Imani (Nov 22, 2010)

................................


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 22, 2010)

Ooh! Ya'll last two are killing me with the curly hair! Loves it....must upload pic of my homemade joint!

Imani, did you sew or glue the hair to a cap? Also, what length hair did you use?

And I'm getting Lajay this weekend!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have Lajay and it's sitting in my room. I would love to get it to look like yours Miryoku. And Imani, you need to drop the details of that hair and how you made it. It's really pretty. Do you have more pics?


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 22, 2010)

How do I post pictures? Do I use tinypic or does LHCF have its own uploader?


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> Homemade half wig pulled back. Kinky curly human hair from manedepot. Sorry so big


 
Beautiful, I love it.. Do you have a picture of the front by any chance


----------



## Imani (Nov 22, 2010)

Lady_q_tee said:


> Beautiful, I love it.. Do you have a picture of the front by any chance


 
I had a good bit of my hair out. I just had like a tucked under sideswept bang with my natural hair

I usually just slap it on with some twists in the front and a headband, but I decided to try something different and pulled it back this weekend. 

ETA: I'm mostly 4B and I don't have much of a curl pattern (plus I still have some straight relaxed ends), so I really don't try to blend my loose hair with half wigs bc its just not gonna happen. Its either gonna be all tucked under the wig with a headband or pulled back some kind of way.


----------



## Imani (Nov 22, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> Ooh! Ya'll last two are killing me with the curly hair! Loves it....must upload pic of my homemade joint!
> 
> Imani, did you sew or glue the hair to a cap? Also, what length hair did you use?
> 
> And I'm getting Lajay this weekend!



I glued it to a wig cap from the beauty supply store. I will be sewing it on next time I make one. I think the hair was like 14" and I cut it up ALOT.  I could have gotten a much shorter length.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 22, 2010)

i don't know who bumped this thread up..... but thank you god!

and thanks so much OP..... BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 22, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I have Lajay and it's sitting in my room. I would love to get it to look like yours Miryoku. And Imani, you need to drop the details of that hair and how you made it. It's really pretty. Do you have more pics?



I cut LaJay ALOT. She was probably about WL stretched and looked massive on my head when I first got it. I'm happy with the length now.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2010)

How do you all go about shopping for HWs online? I see a lot of pretty HWs but am unsure if they would look the same when I put them on. I know that I've tried on some full caps that looked great but didn't look so good when I put them on. I've never tried on a HW though so I don't know how HWs work in that regard....can you order just about any HW and make it work?


----------



## indarican (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone know how to get rid of that hump in the front of the half wig, any special ones i can buy? its makes me look like i have a huge head


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> How do you all go about shopping for HWs online? I see a lot of pretty HWs but am unsure if they would look the same when I put them on. I know that I've tried on some full caps that looked great but didn't look so good when I put them on. I've never tried on a HW though so I don't know how HWs work in that regard....can you order just about any HW and make it work?


 
Have you worn HWs before? For me, I can pretty much tell what is going to work and what isn't just by looking at the pics. Also, I tend to youtube a wig before I order to get an idea of how it looks on a moving person. 

I think HWs are pretty easy to make look good.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow ladies. Your half wigs are gorgeous.  
I think I may try this option in 2011.  What are you all doing with your natural hair under half wig section?


----------



## indarican (Nov 23, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> _(This is not a challenge)_
> 
> Hey Ladies, I thought it would be a great idea if we had a designated home for our half-wig lovers to share pics and style recommendations. I've been noticing a LOT of posts here and there from members interested in certain half wigs or tips about them so they can incorporate it into their protective styling rotation. Especially with many of us transitioners, finding a half-wig that allows easy blending can be challenging. Or, even if you simply need a new look for the weekend and want a different style real quick, these HW can sure come in handy. I'm no half wig expert..I'm still getting my feet wet in that area, but I'm more than happy to share pics as I go along and I invite any of you who love them to also share your pics or faves in this thread that way we'll one spot to go to for everything half-wigs. (Please include the name of the wig, the color and where you purchased it) HTH and HHG everyone!


 


jamaicalovely said:


> Wow ladies. Your half wigs are gorgeous.
> I think I may try this option in 2011. What are you all doing with your natural hair under half wig section?


 
I have been either moisturizing on dry or cowashed hair and putting a net wig cap on. so far so good. I wanted to baggy underneath but am real concerned with the bag making noise under the HW.


----------



## diadall (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, so I decided I want to get a half wig but here is the thing.  I don't want it to look better than my real hair.  I don't want people to see me in my real hair and feel let down.  I don't want a bad half wig I just don't want one that makes people think I should never take it off.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> Have you worn HWs before? For me, I can pretty much tell what is going to work and what isn't just by looking at the pics. Also, I tend to youtube a wig before I order to get an idea of how it looks on a moving person.
> 
> I think HWs are pretty easy to make look good.


I've never worn them before. I've only worn full caps which look way to wiggy. I have been looking at pics here on LHCF for a better idea of how the wig looks IRL. I will also check youtube for ideas. I plan to go HW shopping today so hopefully I can also find the similar styles to the online items I like.


----------



## kandake (Nov 23, 2010)

Imani your wig came out great.  I've been thinking about making my own wigs and was just contemplating what type of hair I wanted.   So, I need more details!!!!!!!  

1.  Is it the Malaysian Remy Kinky Curl
2.  What length did you get 
3.  How many packs.


----------



## Imani (Nov 23, 2010)

kandake said:


> Imani your wig came out great. I've been thinking about making my own wigs and was just contemplating what type of hair I wanted. So, I need more details!!!!!!!
> 
> 1. Is it the Malaysian Remy Kinky Curl
> 2. What length did you get
> 3. How many packs.


 

Thanks. Yes, its the malaysian remy kinky curly.  not the afro kinky curly, just kinky curly.  I got 14 inches but I cut  a lot of it off. I do NOT look cute with a bunch of hair.  I used a little less than 1 pack. I used as few tracks as possible so it wouldn't get too big.


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

I just ordered some Halley's curls hair to make another half wig.  Relaxed gentle wave. I looked at this girl on u tube who did a flexirod set on this hair and it was so pretty. 

I was trying to avoid straightening my hair until February. But this way, I only have to straight a little in the front and will have a straight style I can do when I want to change it up from the kinky curly textured hair wigs I usually wear.


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> Wow ladies. Your half wigs are gorgeous.
> I think I may try this option in 2011.  What are you all doing with your natural hair under half wig section?



My hair is in plaits. As soon as I get home from work I take my wig off. I moisturize my hair every night.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Dec 3, 2010)

I ordered Outre Tammy, Monica, and Yasmine today... yea I went overboard. Got all 3 for 58 plus shipping on Super Beauty Depot | Black Hair and Beauty | Wigs | Lace Front Wigs | Remy Hair | Half Wigs | Weaves, I had a 10% off code it was STORE10.


----------



## Imani (Dec 3, 2010)

I got my Halley's Curl Hair. Starting on the wig tonight. Will post pics when I'm done ....only if its cute!


----------



## ladyfoxy07 (Dec 4, 2010)

Smiley79 said:


> I get that all the time...i joke with my co-workers and I say I switched up my Hat today!!! They start laughing and I can't help but giggle.  It's like a fun accessory...I get to match up my hair style with what I'm wearing or what I'm doing that day.


I agree. I tell my friends any family hair is an accessory and I just like to match! On that note, I do have 20 pieces and counting...this is addicting. Does anyone else here remember Regine from "Living Single" and her hair pieces? she was/is my hero!


----------



## bibs (Dec 12, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to place a big wig order this week but I'm still getting my list together of what I want.  I will probably order 2 Jessica wigs (my staple) and some full wigs.  I may order a couple LFs too (maybe First Lady).


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 12, 2010)

I need some new wide headbands too.  Where do you ladies get yours?  I'm tired of the plain black wide stretchy headband


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 12, 2010)

I get my headbands from Forever 21


----------



## Imani (Dec 12, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I get my headbands from Forever 21



Me too. I love forever 21 headbands. They are cute and never too tight.

Kimmaytube has some cute ones on her site. luvnaturals.com.  but they are pricey, I've never ordered from there but they look cute.


----------



## gorjis1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I like these sites for headbands.

Headbands | Headband | Head bands | Head band | Hairbands | Hairband: Fashion Jewelry

Fashion Headbands | Double Headband | Black Headbands


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I bought 4 new Goody headbands.  All have a stretchy band in the back so it can accommodate my dome   They were pricey though ($5.99-6.99 each).  This will make me less bored with the headbank/halfwig look.  I also ordered 3 new half-wigs on Friday: Outre Lily, Jessica and Emily.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 23, 2010)

tammy by outre:

i didnt blend at all...i just put it on to test it out...i have a satin scarf/durag underneath...i need to get a wig cap


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 25, 2010)

I think Lilly is the bomb!  I'm not crazy about Emily.  And Jessica is the one I wear daily (although I wore Vera the past couple of weeks since I didn't have a fresh Jessica).  I will be traveling with Lilly for sure.  She's perfect for the beach, Europe, everywhere


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love this thread! It's 2:30am and all I am think about is ordering wigs. You all look so pretty in them. I can't wait to get one!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 8, 2011)

Need more half wig inspiration!!!


----------



## Imani (Jan 8, 2011)

My homemade half wig with extensions plus relaxed texture hair. This hair has a kinky straight texture. I was in a hurry so I didn't get it very straight. I really like this hair. My natural hair is straightened in the front.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 8, 2011)

This thread makes me wanna pull out my halfies and start wearing them more often! Lookin lovely ladies


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 17, 2011)

gonna bump this for more halfie updates and pictures


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 19, 2011)

My half-wig arrived today!! I am going to attempt to put it on and I will take some pics. I am so excited! I hope it looks good because I can see myself getting addicted to these things. I have to get over the fact that it's a wig. For some reason, Jerry Springer episodes keep replaying in my head. lol I wore extensions for years though. I guess I'm just afraid of it flying off my head or my little baby pulling it off. OMG I'd die.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok so....are half-wigs supposed to be thin? I am afraid to wear her out of the house. 

I bought Outre Lilly. She is cute but I'm doing something wrong with putting her on even though I've watched a million YT videos and read through the wig threads. She doesn't fit on my head tight enough and I have a big head. I did the strappy thing in the back too. Hmm.   I'm going to purchase another one in a different style and see if it's just this particular wig or if half-wigs are just not for me. 

Not the greatest pic of her curls but it's all I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a happy note, DH loves it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> Ok so....are half-wigs supposed to be thin? I am afraid to wear her out of the house.
> 
> I bought Outre Lilly. She is cute but I'm doing something wrong with putting her on even though I've watched a million YT videos and read through the wig threads. She doesn't fit on my head tight enough and I have a big head. I did the strappy thing in the back too. Hmm.   I'm going to purchase another one in a different style and see if it's just this particular wig or if half-wigs are just not for me.
> 
> ...




I like it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

**deleted**


----------



## naturalwomann67 (Jan 26, 2011)

my first time sporting a half wig...i'm hooked!  can't really blend with my twa, so i wave it down to my head with some eco gel and use a really thin, elastic headband to cover the wigline.  

Outre Latosha
1B/30


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 26, 2011)

The ever-popular Outre Ashley.  Yeah I have new growth, so what!   Me + heat = bad.  Me + gel = worse.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 26, 2011)

I have worn half wigs for a long time; helped me to APL but now I have to find a new style and I have no idea what I am going to do because I do not want to wear my hair out.  The sides where I place the half wig is now bald.  I know it was getting thinner  but I was heartbroken when I saw how broken off the sides and nape is.  Its too humiliating to post any pics right now.  I am in a nurturing mode because of this terrible setback but admiring the beautiful styles regretting that my scalp is so sensitive.  ***cry, cry***.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 26, 2011)

Mystic said:


> I have worn half wigs for a long time; helped me to APL but now I have to find a new style and I have no idea what I am going to do because I do not want to wear my hair out.  The sides where I place the half wig is now bald.  I know it was getting thinner  but I was heartbroken when I saw how broken off the sides and nape is.  Its too humiliating to post any pics right now.  I am in a nurturing mode because of this terrible setback but admiring the beautiful styles regretting that my scalp is so sensitive.  ***cry, cry***.



Aww Mystic- that STINKS! Full wigs will take my hairline out, so I understand. Do you think it was the wig itself that cause the thinning? Or could have been maybe pressure from a headband or something.

Also- did you wear half wigs as your only protective style.?

Hmm...other styles you could wear, buns, frenchbraids, updos, bananna clips, phony ponies- there's lots of things you can do.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks SelfStyled.  I mostly use the halfwig with the drawstring in the back and the breakage is exactly in the stops (sides and nape) where the wig is placed.  I do not draw it tight but my scalp is very sensitive so the constant placing of the wig in the same spots broke it off pretty badly at the scalp.  I wore it as a protective style for probably 1.5 years.  Buns, frenchbraids, updos, bananna clips, phony ponies doesn't look good on my face especially when I do my wash and goes.  The half wig was da bomb but I have to come up with a different style in order to let my scalp heal and grow - sucks!!  



SelfStyled said:


> Aww Mystic- that STINKS! Full wigs will take my hairline out, so I understand. Do you think it was the wig itself that cause the thinning? Or could have been maybe pressure from a headband or something.
> 
> Also- did you wear half wigs as your only protective style.?
> 
> Hmm...other styles you could wear, buns, frenchbraids, updos, bananna clips, phony ponies- there's lots of things you can do.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 26, 2011)

naturalwomann67 said:


> my first time sporting a half wig...i'm hooked!  can't really blend with my twa, so i wave it down to my head with some eco gel and use a really thin, elastic headband to cover the wigline.
> 
> Outre Latosha
> 1B/30


love it


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 27, 2011)

naturalwomann67 said:


> my first time sporting a half wig...i'm hooked!  can't really blend with my twa, so i wave it down to my head with some eco gel and use a really thin, elastic headband to cover the wigline.
> 
> Outre Latosha
> 1B/30



Latosha looks great on you, very natural!  This was my first curly half wig and I wore this style for a long time.


----------



## naturalwomann67 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks ladies! nia girl and hz 7048 are on deck .


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 28, 2011)

My MIL bought me Freetress Kara Girl. I haven't worn her out yet, but I think she's a keeper. She's very big and I have a small head so a lot of fingercombing wasn't necessary...very easy!


----------



## Tiye (Jan 28, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> Ok so....are half-wigs supposed to be thin? I am afraid to wear her out of the house.
> 
> I bought Outre Lilly. She is cute but I'm doing something wrong with putting her on even though I've watched a million YT videos and read through the wig threads. She doesn't fit on my head tight enough and I have a big head. I did the strappy thing in the back too. Hmm.   I'm going to purchase another one in a different style and see if it's just this particular wig or if half-wigs are just not for me.
> 
> ...



They don't have a bulky look like regular full weaves and wigs so they are comparatively thinner but that also makes them look more natural imo.



Mystic said:


> I have worn half wigs for a long time; helped me to APL but now I have to find a new style and I have no idea what I am going to do because I do not want to wear my hair out.  The sides where I place the half wig is now bald.  I know it was getting thinner  but I was heartbroken when I saw how broken off the sides and nape is.  Its too humiliating to post any pics right now.  I am in a nurturing mode because of this terrible setback but admiring the beautiful styles regretting that my scalp is so sensitive.  ***cry, cry***.



Sorry that happened. If you want to keep wearing wigs maybe use hair pins or a few stitches to secure them. Avoid the combs.



LaToya28 said:


> My MIL bought me Freetress Kara Girl. I haven't worn her out yet, but I think she's a keeper. She's very big and I have a small head so a lot of fingercombing wasn't necessary...very easy!



Pretty .


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump..........


----------



## andyjack (Mar 24, 2011)

I never thought I'd wear a wig but I got inspired after reading this thread.  I ordered Outre's Polly and Model's Malibu Twist and I'm already making a list of the wigs I want to buy next.


----------



## CrissieD (Apr 4, 2011)

Bump. Ordering Tammy as we speak


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 4, 2011)

LaToya28 said:


> My MIL bought me Freetress Kara Girl. I haven't worn her out yet, but I think she's a keeper. She's very big and I have a small head so a lot of fingercombing wasn't necessary...very easy!



Very pretty!!


----------



## kroeskop (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a natural  with 4c ( more like 4 g Hair texture) and after pulling enough on Morning Glory by Glance it seemed to work well. Any other suggestion for kinky textured hair - wigs that would blend well, is also much appreciated


----------



## NaturalLibra (Apr 7, 2011)

k so this is my first half wig it's the amy-2020 by aviance. after i got it i pulled it out to look closer to my texture, which worked a little too well and it got really(like, comically) huge. so i played with it and I think its finally how i want it.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 10, 2011)

^cute, blends real well


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 10, 2011)

indarican said:


> Sooo I am in my first half wig right now and all though just a tad uncomfortable I really like it...



what is the name/brand of this HW? thx


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

Buuuuuuump


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 13, 2012)

So is there a 2012 official half wig thread...can someone start one please. Just starting out with half wigs and I'm gonna study this thread..


----------



## ctosha (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in Toronto and would like to know when some of you order half wigs are there any site/company recommendations? Iam looking specifically for a half wig by Free Tress called Runway (or Runaway) girl, called some BSS's here and they didn't have it. Saw this youtube vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Koj7JmT2DsY&feature=relmfu 
she blended it so well but I would get the colour black.


----------

